# 2005-2006 Lakers Draft Central



## Brian34Cook

Yeah with things going pathetic it's time to spend all our time and energy breaking down prospects, who you want on this team, where the Lakers will be drafting and so on.. 

*Some Guards:*









PG Chris Paul (Wake Forest)
Height: 6-0
Weight: 175
*Reminds Me Of:* Allen Iverson









PG Deron Williams (Illinois)
Height: 6-3
Weight: 210
*Reminds Me Of:* Andre Miller some times; Jason Kidd some times









SG Rashad McCants (North Carolina)
Height: 6-4
Weight: 207
*Reminds Me Of:* Gilbert Arenas









PG Raymond Felton (North Carolina)
Height: 6-1
Weight: 198
*Reminds Me Of:* Baron Davis









PG Jarrett Jack (Georgia Tech)
Height: 6-3
Weight: 202
*Reminds Me Of:* Sam Cassell









PG Nate Robinson (Washington)
Height: 5-9
Weight: 181
*Reminds Me Of:* T.J. Ford









PG Daniel Ewing (Duke)
Height: 6-3
Weight: 185
*Reminds Me Of:* Chris Duhon









SG Bracey Wright (Indiana)
Height: 6-3
Weight: 200
*Reminds Me Of:* ???









PG/SG Luther Head (Illinois)
Height: 6-3
Weight: 185
*Reminds Me Of:* Eddie House









SG Alan Anderson (Michigan State)
Height: 6-6
Weight: 230
*Reminds Me Of:* Byron Russell

- Dont bother running me down.. Just was listing some people :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

Now this is what I'm talking about. If we clould get Felton, Paul or Williams I would :banana: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Paul has star written all over him. If he was our starter next year, we would be set very nicely at PG.

I'm thinking 13ppg, 6apg, 4rpg for Paul and without crappy defense and selfishness.


----------



## Locke

I thought Chris Paul was going back to Wake Forest next year...


----------



## jazzy1

Not a big Paul fan, small size and isn't a good defender. great creator and floor general though. Team player. Not blazing fast but gets the job done clearly the smartest pg in the college game. 

Deron Williams reminds me of a slower Jkidd. Uncanny feel would take him in a heartbeat. Gonna be a top 5 assist guy in the league. 

McCants is interesting. I've heard those Arenas comparisons and I think they might be accurate. He's a very skilled passer. And incredibly athletic with a streaky deep stroke. if he in fact could be an Arenas type I think we could be on to something. He would probably be available at 10-11. 

I'd grab Robinson or Ewing in rd 2. Ewing I think shoots it better than Duhon. Robinson I think could be an athletic Boykins type. He'd be a perfect game changer with his defense and explosive offense. 

*Post some Bigs next BC*


----------



## Cap

Summarized from a previous post;

_Paul is fantasy, he'll go top 5. If Marvin Williams applies this year, he's fantasy too. Bogut will probably go #1, not even worth pretending that the Lakers have a shot at him.

Realistically, here's the players that will be available in the lotto that the Lakers need; 

1) Raymond Felton
2) Jarrett Jack
3) Roko Ukic (Crotia)
4) Shelden Williams
5) Chris Taft
6) Deron Williams

That's also the order I'd take them in. So if Felton isn’t still on the board but Jack is, I’d take Jack. If Felton and Jack weren’t on the board but Roko was, I’d take Roko. Etc. 

I know some people believe that the Lakers can find good PGs in FA this summer (guys like Watson, Daniels, Jaric, etc.), but I honestly believe Felton and Jack can be All Star PGs in the NBA, especially Felton. I believe they can have more impact than a big man like Taft or Shelden. 

Even though I put Roko 3rd, I think he’s a question mark. However, the tape I’ve seen of him and the hype he’s getting from scouts makes me place him there. His quickness is especially enticing, Parker-esque. 

And no offense to Deron Williams, I think he’ll be a great traditional PG, but he’s a poor defender at the NBA level IMO. 

With any luck the lineup looks like this by November 2005:

Felton or Jack
Kobe
Odom
Trade for a 4 (Boozer? Shelden?)
Mihm_

FYI, there are some rumors circulating that the Lakers will send expiring contracts for another lottery pick. Meaning they'll have their own lottery pick and someone else's by the draft, presumably a higher lottery pick than their own. That makes things interesting. Draft Felton and Shelden? Maybe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Williams in the lottery--Strong low post defender, shot-blocker, rebounder

Ewing in the 2nd round--Don't agree with the Duhon comparison. Not as much of a passer or floor general, much better shooter/scorer. Plays tenacious defense.


----------



## Locke

EHL said:


> FYI, there are some rumors circulating that the Lakers will send expiring contracts for another lottery pick. Meaning they'll have their own lottery pick and someone else's by the draft, presumably a higher lottery pick than their own. That makes things interesting. Draft Felton and Shelden? Maybe.


Hmmm... If this happened we'd have 2 first rounders and 2 second rounders... that may be too many rookies. I was hoping the Lakers would be able to send those expiring contracts for a PF who was already in the league, but I'd take another lotto pick over bringing in another bad contract or just letting these players go for nothing. It's not like our expiring contract players are highly coveted for their abilities.


----------



## Kneejoh

I want Paul or Jack.


----------



## jazzy1

EHL said:


> Summarized from a previous post;
> 
> _
> 
> FYI, there are some rumors circulating that the Lakers will send expiring contracts for another lottery pick. Meaning they'll have their own lottery pick and someone else's by the draft, presumably a higher lottery pick than their own. That makes things interesting. Draft Felton and Shelden? Maybe._


_

I'm on the fence about what to do with this. I'd take 2 bigs if it were me picking. I'd take Marvelous if we could and Sheldon Williams or Sheldon Williams and maybe Taft. 

There is no downside whatsoever in drafting 2 bigs. We have to take the best players and if they are 2 bigs so be it. 

We could have our frontline set for years. 

I'd like to get Daniles as a free agent pg. 

I don't see an alstar in this pg crop except maybe Deron Williams. 

Paul can't defend and Felton can't finish .

Jack has no explosion and doesn't do anything well average across the board. Maybe slightly above on D. 

Take the bigs please. thats what wins, we can find a pg._


----------



## Locke

*Gerald Green*

Where the hell did this kid come from?? He's shot up to #4 on draftcity.com's mock and #10 on nbadraft.net's.

They compare him to T-Mac, but we heard the same same thing about Darius Miles and Qyntel Woods...

Looks too much like Devean George for my liking.:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL he could be good but I wouldnt know.. OTOH, he looks like Devean.. hahahah!!


----------



## U reach. I teach

I don't think Ewing will make it as a point guard in the NBA. That said, I don't think he'll make a very good 2 guard because of his size and average atheletisism. I'd much rather take Julius Hodge.


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> I'm on the fence about what to do with this. I'd take 2 bigs if it were me picking. I'd take Marvelous if we could and Sheldon Williams or Sheldon Williams and maybe Taft.
> 
> There is no downside whatsoever in drafting 2 bigs. We have to take the best players and if they are 2 bigs so be it.
> 
> We could have our frontline set for years.
> 
> I'd like to get Daniles as a free agent pg.
> 
> I don't see an alstar in this pg crop except maybe Deron Williams.
> 
> Paul can't defend and Felton can't finish .
> 
> Jack has no explosion and doesn't do anything well average across the board. Maybe slightly above on D.
> 
> Take the bigs please. thats what wins, we can find a pg.


If we do manage to land two lottery picks, I'd probably take one big and one PG. Then, I'd try to add a veteran big via FA (MLE) or a trade. I'd dangle Odom around just to see what his market value is. If he can bring back an Artest-type player, I'd trade him. If he's going to bring back junk, we might as well keep him. We saw what trading a player for the sake of trading him did for us last summer.


----------



## Cris

what about Martynas Andriuskevicius


----------



## SoCalfan21

> Looks too much like Devean George for my liking.


so true...

..im sorry guys..but ive got BOGUT on the brain right now :biggrin:


----------



## Locke

Cris said:


> what about Martynas Andriuskevicius


Can't pass judgement on him since I've never seen him play or anything, but I bet he's a stiff.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I've heard a lot about Martynas Andriuskevicius but havent really saw him play at all..


----------



## Laker Freak

*NBADraft.net*


----------



## jazzy1

Pinball said:


> If we do manage to land two lottery picks, I'd probably take one big and one PG. Then, I'd try to add a veteran big via FA (MLE) or a trade. I'd dangle Odom around just to see what his market value is. If he can bring back an Artest-type player, I'd trade him. If he's going to bring back junk, we might as well keep him. We saw what trading a player for the sake of trading him did for us last summer.


I feel you on the big /pg thing. But I don't think its easy to discern as far as talent from the pg class the last one picked could be as good as the 1st one. I'm scared Mitch would screw it up so to be safe and get absolute value I'd take the bigs. Hard to go wrong on bigs. 

We need 2 athletic bigs so thats what I'd do. Now if the pg seperate during work-outs then maybe but otherwise I wanna play it as safe as possible. We need producers not projects.


----------



## Cap

Some of the PGs in this draft have All Star potential. Guys like Shelden Williams do not. Taft has the potential, but he's uncertain at this point. PGs like Felton and Jack have most definitely shown the ability (mentally, physically, emotionally, and talent-wise) to be able to play at All Star level. There isn't anything desernable they lack, IMO. That would be more beneficial than banking on FA PGs this summer who are either big injury question marks (Jaric, Daniels) or who will probably go somewhere else (Hawks have lots of cap space to entice Watson, Memphis can still lock him up too). After Watson, Daniels, and Jaric, the FA PG pool starts getting pretty bad unless you have cap space to sign a big guard like Hughes, which the Lakers don’t. That’s probably why the Lakers want a second lottery pick; use one on an elite PG, and use the other in a trade package for a big, or if they can get a big in the draft with their lotto pick, use it on him.


----------



## Locke

Laker Freak said:


> *NBADraft.net*


I can't see Felton going that low. We'd probably have to have a top 8 pick or better to land him.......which is entirely possible given the way we've been playing.


----------



## Cris

it wouldnt surprize me if the lakers lose another 10 games before the season is over based on looking at april,  so that is a most a possibilty


----------



## BBB

Cris said:


> it wouldnt surprize me if the lakers lose another 10 games before the season is over based on looking at april,  so that is a most a possibilty


It's entirely possible for us to end up with a high lottery pick, with the tough stretch of games ahead of us. 

If we can get two lottery picks, then I'm all for drafting a PG and then a big. Fingers crossed for Felton...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Some Updates on Prospects in Last Night's Tourney Games:

Illinois Guards:








Deron Williams: 
21 pts (8-12 FG), 3 boards, 8 assists, 1 steal


> ``We knew they were going to speed us up,'' Williams said. ``My job as a point guard is to slow the game and get everybody involved.''





> ``Today I had to score a little more,'' Williams said. ``My main job is to get people the ball and, after that, look for my shot.''


*Great team player!!!*









Dee Brown: - Chance he stays at Illinois for one more year though
21 pts (7-12 FG, 5-8 3PT), 2 boards, 2 assists, 2 steals



> ``We knew how it felt last year to lose in this position (to Duke),'' Brown said. ``We wanted to take a step farther, and that's what we did.''











Luther Head: - Played game with an injured hamstring and guts it out for Illini
12 pts (5-15 FG), 1 board, 6 assists, 2 steals and shut down (along with Deron) arguably Wisconsin-Milwaukee's best player Ed McCants who went a dismal 4 for 17 and had 0 points at halftime. 


> “Actually, he played a gutsy performance,” Weber said. “He had a big 3 at end to kind of ice it. He just gutted it out. I’ve got to give him a lot of credit.”





> “I’ll get a lot of treatment here and it’s going to help it out (to) hopefully come back strong the next game,” Head said.


Arizona:








Salim Stoudamire:
19 pts (7-11 FG), 2 boards, 7 assists, 2 steals, Game winning shot with 2.8 left


> ``I thrive on those situations. That's what I live for,'' Stoudamire said. ``That's why I play basketball. Bigtime players step up in bigtime situations, and I see myself as one of those players.''


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

There seems to be some growing support for Villanueva. The thinking is that he would be a great fit for the tri and would let Odom shift to sf. 

I know a lot of people compare him to Odom, but I don't see it. First, he cannot play sf because he has poor lateral movement and his perimeter skills while very good for a guy his size are not on par with Odom. He just lacks the quickness and handles to take guys off the dribble like Lamar. His attitude and consistency are also concerns (although he has added a lot of upper body strength since coming to UConn) along with his man-to-man defense and low post offense

That said, he is a good rebounder (who could be a great one), and he does have triple threat skills which along with his athletic ability have allowed him dominate games.

What are your thoughts on him?


----------



## PauloCatarino

I'm starting to look up some mock drafts in the nest, and the consensus seems to be that (unless we trade up) we wpn't get a chance to nab guys like Bogut, Marvin Williams, Chris Paul, Tiago Splitter, Fran Vasques or Chris Taft...

Now, assuming we get the 12th pick, who should we look for?
A) Best available player?
B) A post player?
C) A PG?

I personally think that the Lakers should seek a post presence, preferably with good defensive skills.
Chucky's horrid defense could be somewhat compensated by having a big body around to prevent slashers to abuse him. 
And an inside scorer would make teams play honest defense with Kobe.

Don't know much about the prospects, but what paint-player do you think we could get? Vilanueva? Shelden Williams? Warrick? Could someone please put the available (at#12) PF/C in rank?


----------



## Locke

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm starting to look up some mock drafts in the nest, and the consensus seems to be that (unless we trade up) we wpn't get a chance to nab guys like Bogut, Marvin Williams, Chris Paul, Tiago Splitter, Fran Vasques or Chris Taft...
> 
> Now, assuming we get the 12th pick, who should we look for?
> A) Best available player?
> B) A post player?
> C) A PG?
> 
> I personally think that the Lakers should seek a post presence, preferably with good defensive skills.
> Chucky's horrid defense could be somewhat compensated by having a big body around to prevent slashers to abuse him.
> And an inside scorer would make teams play honest defense with Kobe.
> 
> *Don't know much about the prospects, but what paint-player do you think we could get? Vilanueva? Shelden Williams? Warrick? Could someone please put the available (at#12) PF/C in rank?*


If it's bigs we're talking about, I'd stay far away from Villanueva and Warrick. Villanueva seems too much like a free-lancing tweener who doesn't do anything particularly well.

Warrick's game is too limited. He's an amazing athlete but this isn't a decathalon. IMO he'd be a waste of a lottery pick for us. If he somehow slipped into the 2nd round (which he will not) then I'd take him without even thinking about it, but not with a top 14 pick. He should make a nice hustle player for some team though.

I'd take Shelden Williams at our postion, if he comes out. Chris Taft is also worth consideration if he's still there, but he's a gamble.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Anybody see that clinic Deron Williams put on, including shutting down Salim Stoudamire.. That was awesome :clap:


----------



## Locke

For what it's worth, here's Hoopshype.com's latest mock.

Has us at the #12 slot passing up Raymond Felton to pick Roko Leni Ukic.

Kind of a strange mock, it has Josh Boone and Rudy Gay in it but no Charlie Villanueva.

Has Marvin Williams, Andrew Bogut, Chris Paul and Deron Williams all going in the top 5. Has Jarrett Jack going 20th and Chris Taft going at 28.


----------



## SoCalfan21

OMFG! if we pick that foriegn guy over felton the lakers will rot in hell


----------



## Cap

SoCalfan21 said:


> OMFG! if we pick that foriegn guy over felton the lakers will rot in hell


Roko is pretty damn good from the limited tape I've seen of him. If the Lakers pick him over Felton, they should have good reason.


----------



## jazzy1

Brian34Cook said:


> Anybody see that clinic Deron Williams put on, including shutting down Salim Stoudamire.. That was awesome :clap:


I love Deron Williams this kid can play, he has the great feel for the game. Put him beside Kobe and we're gonna do damage.


----------



## jazzy1

Still not sold on Felton but he shows very good instincts and controls the game real well. Still doesn't finish that well when penetrating.

Shelden Williams to me would give us a slightly smaller version of Magloire. We need that sorta toughness in the paint. My only worry with him is he's very foul prone which might be because he doesn't have great lateral quickness. 

Charlie Villanueva is someone I'd stay away from just because he doesn't defend well at all in the paint and seems alot like Odom in demeanor and game.


----------



## Pinball

What are your thoughts on some of the big men in the draft? Who is a guy that can step in and play big minutes right away. Sheldon Williams is one guy. Chris Taft in another. I'm thinking of players that will go between 5-10 because that is likely where we'll be picking.


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> Still not sold on Felton but he shows very good instincts and controls the game real well. Still doesn't finish that well when penetrating.
> 
> Shelden Williams to me would give us a slightly smaller version of Magloire. We need that sorta toughness in the paint. My only worry with him is he's very foul prone which might be because he doesn't have great lateral quickness.
> 
> Charlie Villanueva is someone I'd stay away from just because he doesn't defend well at all in the paint and seems alot like Odom in demeanor and game.


On Felton, I'm not completely sold either. He seems to have the best physical tools of the bunch but I'd like him to showcase them more often. I want to see him use his quickness and strength to get to the basket. I want to see him push the ball up the floor in transition and utilize his speed and passing skills. Felton seems to be on cruise control right now and that worries me. I want to see if the kid has a killer instinct.

On Williams, I really like the kid. I think he's going to be a more impactful pro than a collegiate player. He's got great strength and has enough length and athleticism to be a force on the block. He is a bit foul prone but he's got size and talent, which you can't teach. I think he can step in and play 25-30 mins per game for us right away next year. 

On Villanueva, I don't like him either. He seems to be a man without a position. Not quick enough to be a SF and probably not strong enough to be a PF. Maybe he'll be Luol Deng, maybe not. I'd rather not take my chances on another tweener.


----------



## BallStateCards

What are the percentages of LA getting the number one pick? 

Bogut would be awesome.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Slim to none


----------



## JerryWest

I think Gay is staying for another year.

Avoid Villanueva like the plague. We don't need another damn SF, especially one with a attitude problem. We already have odom, butler, george, walton, and jones. We don't need 6 damn small fowards on the team.

Get a defensive PG!!!! How many years do we have to get raped at this position before we realise we need to address it. Our 3 pg: atkins, brown, and sasha not only have no defensive talent and show barely any defensive effort. We need a better PG.

If not, I wouldn't mind a PF that can play in the low post and block shots. I don't want any damn jump shooting PFs, we already have slava and cook who jumpshooting blackholes.


----------



## SoCalfan21

EHL said:


> Roko is pretty damn good from the limited tape I've seen of him. If the Lakers pick him over Felton, they should have good reason.


yeah but dude we drafted sasha...and what has he done? If that foriegn guy could play like a ginobili or someone like him....thumbs up for him


----------



## Cap

SoCalfan21 said:


> yeah but dude we drafted sasha...and what has he done? If that foriegn guy could play like a ginobili or someone like him....thumbs up for him


Haha, you have nothing to worry about there. Roko is 10 times the athlete Sasha is, he's also quicker and faster than Ginobli. Matter of fact, I'd say Roko is about as fast/quick as Tony Parker. Yup, he's a speed demon, and he has a great wingspan too, it'll help a lot with his D.


----------



## jazzy1

EHL said:


> Haha, you have nothing to worry about there. Roko is 10 times the athlete Sasha is, he's also quicker and faster than Ginobli. Matter of fact, I'd say Roko is about as fast/quick as Tony Parker. Yup, he's a speed demon, and he has a great wingspan too, it'll help a lot with his D.


I hear the Roko kid lacks the real pg savy.So I'd be real weery. BUT they are saying hes ultra competitve which is a big plus in my book. We need more competitors on this team to go along with Kobe. Sasha doesn't have the competitive spirit neither does Odom all that much for that matter. I want a pitbull who gets after an opponent. Thats the thing you gotta like about Ginobilli, he is ultra competitive. 

If Roko has that I'm all for it. Getting alittle tired of the so called skilled players who don't have that much fire.


----------



## PauloCatarino

About Roko, Hoopshype's mock draft has the Lakers selecting him at #12. And it says nothing but positive things about him, albeight his shooting. Link


----------



## Cris

NBADraft.net

NBA Comparison: Tony Parker

Strengths: Plays very fundamental. Takes over games, as he did at Manheim in the 2002 Junior Championships. He's a quick player with great control of the ball, a good distributor, doesn't make a lot of mistakes. A good rebounder for a PG who's never afraid to shoot when left alone. Also a very good penatrator, if his shot is failing, watch out! He has a great future.

Weaknesses: He's a little bit of a streaky shooter. Very slender now, must build his strength. Could use some work on defense but is solid, Just needs to continue to develop.

Notes: He reminds of Tony Parker, not quite as steady a shooter as Parker is but is a little better rebounder, but otherwise there are a lot of similarities. Tony Parker was the first European point guard to succeed in the NBA. Because of Parker, European point guards now feel they can have the same success. Probably will look to play a few years at the top level in Europe before entering the NBA draft. -Uros Velkavrh Strengths: A high-energy point guard. Ukic is a talent on the rise, athletic, with unrivalled ball handling, extremely quick (similar to the Road Runner’s quickness…) that takes opponents of the dribble and gets fearlessly to the hole. Imagine he is a high school basketball player. He is solid but inconsistent. He is the perfect fit for full court pressing defenses, seems to have inhexaustible stamina. Goes for the rebound, has long arms and a wingspan of a 6-6 player that enable him to steal the ball. Weaknesses: His game lacks maturity, he isn’t a coach on the floor but this is justified by his age. He lacks the drive n’ dish game, seems to be selfish. His 3 point shooting accuracy is questionable. His body is weak, needs some pounds of muscle, in order to “survive” in the next level. -Dimitris Armadoros


----------



## PauloCatarino

Cris said:


> NBADraft.net
> 
> NBA Comparison: Tony Parker
> 
> Strengths: Plays very fundamental. Takes over games, as he did at Manheim in the 2002 Junior Championships. He's a quick player with great control of the ball, a good distributor, doesn't make a lot of mistakes. A good rebounder for a PG who's never afraid to shoot when left alone. Also a very good penatrator, if his shot is failing, watch out! He has a great future.
> 
> Weaknesses: He's a little bit of a streaky shooter. Very slender now, must build his strength. Could use some work on defense but is solid, Just needs to continue to develop.
> 
> Notes: He reminds of Tony Parker, not quite as steady a shooter as Parker is but is a little better rebounder, but otherwise there are a lot of similarities. Tony Parker was the first European point guard to succeed in the NBA. Because of Parker, European point guards now feel they can have the same success. Probably will look to play a few years at the top level in Europe before entering the NBA draft. -Uros Velkavrh Strengths: A high-energy point guard. Ukic is a talent on the rise, athletic, with unrivalled ball handling, extremely quick (similar to the Road Runner’s quickness…) that takes opponents of the dribble and gets fearlessly to the hole. Imagine he is a high school basketball player. He is solid but inconsistent. He is the perfect fit for full court pressing defenses, seems to have inhexaustible stamina. Goes for the rebound, has long arms and a wingspan of a 6-6 player that enable him to steal the ball. Weaknesses: His game lacks maturity, he isn’t a coach on the floor but this is justified by his age. He lacks the drive n’ dish game, seems to be selfish. His 3 point shooting accuracy is questionable. His body is weak, needs some pounds of muscle, in order to “survive” in the next level. -Dimitris Armadoros


Thanx, Chris :greatjob: 

Damn! Here i was thinking that the draft wouldn't be much factor for excitement and BAM!: words like "point guard", "unrivalled ball handling", "gets fearlessly to the hole", "Road Runner’s quickness" have made me salivate.

(j/k)

If only the rumors (EHL brought it first, i think) become real and the Lakers manage to get another lottery pick, i can't wait for the off-season!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

As of now, the lottery draft order would most likely be...

1) Atlanta Hawks
2) Charlotte Bobcats
3) New Orleans Hornets
4) Utah Jazz
5) Golden State Warriors
6) Portland Trailblazers
7) Milwaukee Bucks
8) Toronto Raptors
9) New York Knicks
10) Los Angeles Clippers
11) Los Angeles Lakers
12) New Jersey Nets
13) Orlando Magic
14) Minnesota Timberwolves

I'm not going to make a mock draft, but I will predict which positions the teams will draft (and possibly specific players). Also, I'm assuming that Paul and Williams both declare.

1) Atlanta Hawks : C/PF (Andrew Bogut or Marvin Williams)
2) Charlotte Bobcats : C/PF (Andrew Bogut or Marvin Williams)
3) New Orleans Hornets : PF (Chris Taft)
4) Utah Jazz : PG (Chris Paul)
5) Golden State Warriors : SF
6) Portland Trailblazers : SG/SF
7) Milwaukee Bucks : C/PF
8) Toronto Raptors : PG/SG (Deron Williams or Rashad McCants)
9) New York Knicks : C/PF
10) Los Angeles Clippers : SG/SF
11) Los Angeles Lakers : PG (Deron Williams or Raymond Felton)
12) New Jersey Nets : C/PF
13) Orlando Magic : SG
14) Minnesota Timberwolves : C/PF


----------



## Locke

Knowing Mitch, whatever we're thinking, he's thinking the complete opposite. If we're thinking PG, he's thinking center. If we're thinking PF, he's thinking SF. But one thing's for sure: if he is trying to get a PG out of this draft and Ray Felton and Deron Williams are still on the board he'll pick Felton just because because of the North Carolina connection.


----------



## Cap

Locke, interesting that you bring that up. Because just recently Rambis and Jeannie Buss did an interview, and they basically repeated verbatim what many Laker fans (myself included) have been saying for months; Odom needs to move to the 3, the Lakers need upgrade their point guard and power forward positions, and they also need shot blocking. The transcript is buried somewhere on the LG.net boards.

If Rambis is thinking this, you have to believe Kupchak knows it too. Hopefully, if Jackson comes back, he doesn't have so much influence over Kupchak that he draft/acquires tri-fit matadors again.


----------



## Locke

EHL said:


> Locke, interesting that you bring that up. Because just recently Rambis and Jeannie Buss did an interview, and they basically repeated verbatim what many Laker fans (myself included) have been saying for months; Odom needs to move to the 3, the Lakers need upgrade their point guard and power forward positions, and they also need shot blocking. The transcript is buried somewhere on the LG.net boards.
> 
> If Rambis is thinking this, you have to believe Kupchak knows it too. Hopefully, if Jackson comes back, he doesn't have so much influence over Kupchak that he draft/acquires tri-fit matadors again.


That's good to hear. If Mitch drafts smart 1 or 2 of those needs can be addressed before we even get to the free agency step.


----------



## Cris

ive lost all respect for nbadraft.net


----------



## Brian34Cook

Granger = Good but why would you need another SF? LMAO


----------



## Laker Freak

Why has Jarrett Jack's stock gone so low?


----------



## Brian34Cook

One would think with common sense that there are other guards better than him?


----------



## Cap

Brian34Cook said:


> One would think with common sense that there are other guards better than him?


Maybe Felton and Deron, that's about it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Who the hell is Danny Granger?

Anyways, NBADraft.net isn't doing their mocks by position needs AND talent right now, they are basically just ranking the players. Closer to draft time, they'll do their real mocks.


----------



## U reach. I teach

draftcity.com is a much more reliable draft source in my opinion. Much more in-depth evalutaions too. 

and I agree with damian, these mocks don't mean much now.


----------



## jazzy1

Man A scout friend of mine sent me a tape of the kid Roko and it blew me away. If this kid is in this draft we need to take him. He's gonna be really good. I'd take Deron Willaims before him still but I'd pick him over Felton he has speed and intensity. he doesn't loaf and sort lay back he forces the game. I was very impressed. 

As for the Granger thing thats a complete joke. We're already Small forward Central. 

Gotta get an athletic big in here. I'm for Shelden Williams over everyone on the board who is likely to fall to us.


----------



## Locke

jazzy1 said:


> Man A scout friend of mine sent me a tape of the kid Roko and it blew me away. If this kid is in this draft we need to take him. He's gonna be really good. I'd take Deron Willaims before him still but I'd pick him over Felton he has speed and intensity. he doesn't loaf and sort lay back he forces the game. I was very impressed.
> 
> As for the Granger thing thats a complete joke. We're already Small forward Central.
> 
> Gotta get an athletic big in here. I'm for Shelden Williams over everyone on the board who is likely to fall to us.


Hey jazzy, so you're saying he's not just a Sasha sequel? You think he could be starter material?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Do the lakers go to a lottery system also for like what pick they will get or do they pick what place they finish to the bottom


----------



## Laker Freak

SoCalfan21 said:


> Do the lakers go to a lottery system also for like what pick they will get or do they pick


If they win the lottery they can get one of the top 3 picks but if they don't they just pick wherever they finish.


----------



## SoCalfan21

thanks, i feel so stupid...the lakers havent been in the lottery for a while :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1

Locke said:


> Hey jazzy, so you're saying he's not just a Sasha sequel? You think he could be starter material?


Based om what I saw and granted it was against Euro competition. I think he and Sasha share very little in common besides the fact they're white. Now I didn't see Sasha tape when he played overseas. Now I'm not EVER high on the Euro's too many 5ppg guys making NBA rosters nowadays. But from what I saw, man this kid has got a helluva future. I was just so impressed with his competitveness. he was just flying all over the court. Kinda like Parker but looked alot like a somewhat Ginobilli type competitor. Body looks very weak but the speed and intensity are there. Didn't seem to be much of a pg. He kept beating his man and scoring. 

But I can't call it I don't know how what I saw translates into the NBA. Based on raw talent I like him better than every pg in the draft aside from Deron Williams.


----------



## Locke

Locke said:


> *Gerald Green*
> 
> Where the hell did this kid come from?? He's shot up to #4 on draftcity.com's mock and #10 on nbadraft.net's.
> 
> They compare him to T-Mac, but we heard the same same thing about Darius Miles and Qyntel Woods...
> 
> Looks too much like Devean George for my liking.:laugh:


OK, I know who he is now. This kid can PLAY. He's got a killer J, can handle the rock well and is SUPER athletic. I know it was only a high school all-star game but his skills are definitely impressive.

Mitch was at the game, they even locked the camera on him once, so he saw him. We need a PG and PF desperately but I would consider him if he's still on the board. He looks like he can be a special player in the NBA.


----------



## jazzy1

Yeah I been up on Gerald Green a while. I've seen him play a couple times in person. its a hard read for me. The game comes so easy for him at times it looks like he's slacking. His jumper is real easy Tmac style real effortless, and he's a great athlete. He's long like Tmac is also. 

I want the best player. if this kid is Tmac like in overall talent. I'd take the guy. I want an impact player and if in 2 years he and Kobe are ripping teams to shreds as a 2-3 combo I'm all for it. 

I think he's gonna be a great NBA player. Has alittle more go get it than Dorrel Wright kid from the Heat .

Would take some sack for Mitch to pull this trigger of which I think he has none.


----------



## Locke

jazzy1 said:


> Would take some sack for Mitch to pull this trigger of which I think he has none.


Bingo.


----------



## Laker Freak

Green is very intriguing prospect, but I don't know how many more years of getting masacared by opposing point gaurds I can take.


----------



## Cap

I'm not high on Green, needs a ton of work. If we're going to go after a young player with superstar talent, go after Marvin Williams, not Gerald Green. I see more potential in Marvin anyway.


----------



## SoCalfan21

i like that foriegn guy from what you guys are telling me....or go with felton, one or the other would elighten my draft weekend


----------



## Locke

Either nbadraft.net or draftcity.com has some misinformation about our 2nd round picks. I know this has been gone over a thousand times but we still can't seem to get a definitive answer.

Nbadraft.net has us owning New York's 2nd rounder which was traded to Atlanta, then traded to the Bobcats, then traded to us.

Draftcity.com has us owning Atlanta's 2nd rounder (which will probably wind up being the first pick of the 2nd round at #31) and our own 2nd rounder.

I'm inclined to believe nbadraft.net's info in this particular case because it offers an explaination for how we got it.

I'm still kind of confused about it though.


----------



## jazzy1

Marvin Willaims I'm suddenly on the fence about. I hate his body. He's weak physically. He has great skills and instincts. Great passer, good shooter, athletic. Struggles against college 4's. Will have to be an NBA 3 man. 

I think he's possibly a Mashburn type player with more hops and rebound ability. 

Green I think has a postion and given a couple years could be a star like Tmac. I think he has alittle more upside as a player. 

JR Smith I think is tracking to be a future star possibly next season I could see Green on a 2 year program also. But I' hearing he mght just go to college which they all might be forced to do if the 20 year age limit comes in.


----------



## SoCalfan21

MAN nbadraft.net has the lakers getting luther head...that would be friggin sweet....


----------



## U reach. I teach

Locke said:


> Either nbadraft.net or draftcity.com has some misinformation about our 2nd round picks. I know this has been gone over a thousand times but we still can't seem to get a definitive answer.
> 
> Nbadraft.net has us owning New York's 2nd rounder which was traded to Atlanta, then traded to the Bobcats, then traded to us.
> 
> Draftcity.com has us owning Atlanta's 2nd rounder (which will probably wind up being the first pick of the 2nd round at #31) and our own 2nd rounder.
> 
> I'm inclined to believe nbadraft.net's info in this particular case because it offers an explaination for how we got it.
> 
> I'm still kind of confused about it though.



Here you go. We own New York's 2nd rounder.

http://www.insidehoops.com/drobnjak-trade-081704.shtml


----------



## Brian34Cook

SoCalfan21 said:


> MAN nbadraft.net has the lakers getting luther head...that would be friggin sweet....


Sweet jesus.. Just trade up and get Deron Williams too.. Sign Roger Powell as a Free Agent.. Trade for Frank Williams, Draft Dee Brown and James Augustine next year.. Find Robert Archibald wherever he is.. Wow we are gonna be set for good.. Wait.. :rofl:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> Sweet jesus.. Just trade up and get Deron Williams too.. Sign Roger Powell as a Free Agent.. Trade for Frank Williams, Draft Dee Brown and James Augustine next year.. Find Robert Archibald wherever he is.. Wow we are gonna be set for good.. Wait.. :rofl:


ok physco i was talking about them just taking luther and williams... :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Locke

Here's good article on Raymond Felton.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/colle...lina1apr01,0,395877.story?coll=la-home-sports 

The guy runs a 4.3 40. 



> "He's probably the closest thing that I've had to an indispensable player in 17 years as a head coach," Coach Roy Williams said. "I would hate to think where we would be without Raymond."
> 
> Based on their performance in the Syracuse Regional, the Tar Heels would probably be back in Chapel Hill.
> 
> Felton's importance was evident in Sweet 16 and Elite Eight victories over fifth-seeded Villanova and sixth-seeded Wisconsin in part because of his backups' deficiencies.
> 
> Trailing, 64-56, Villanova rallied after Felton had fouled out for the first time this season with 2:13 remaining in the regional semifinal at the Carrier Dome.
> 
> Reserve guards Melvin Scott and Quentin Thomas struggled against Villanova's pressure defense, stirring concern from central New York to Tobacco Road.
> 
> The top-seeded Tar Heels, who benefited from an official's controversial call in the final nine seconds that cost the Wildcats a basket, held on for a 67-66 victory. Felton had 11 points, 11 rebounds and five assists.
> 
> "Raymond is such a big part of everything we do, and we're better with him out there, but we just made some dumb plays toward the end against Villanova," All-American center Sean May said. "We played not to lose instead of keep on attacking. We just weren't smart with the basketball."
> 
> The trend continued while Felton rested late in the first half of the regional final against Wisconsin.
> 
> The Badgers went on an 11-0 run in the final three minutes of the half, tying the score, 44-44, at halftime. Scott's poor defense was among the Tar Heels' biggest problems in the closing minutes.
> 
> Felton sat out only two minutes in the second half.
> 
> The 69% free-throw shooter made six successive free throws in the final minute of an 88-82 victory. He had 17 points, seven assists and five rebounds in helping North Carolina advance to its record 16th Final Four, and first since 2000.
> 
> "Raymond is so good, sometimes I just stand there watching him," forward Marvin Williams said. "I know that's not good, but he's amazing.
> 
> "We feel like we have the best point guard in the nation, and we really need him right now."
> 
> Although players were supportive of Scott and Thomas in Syracuse, the Tar Heels' weakness was revealed on a national stage.
> 
> "Nobody can really replace Raymond Felton," All-American swingman Rashad McCants said. "Everything goes through him."


More in article


----------



## JerryWest

16 pts on 6/12 shooting, 8 rebounds, 7 assists in the victory against mich st.


----------



## Pinball

KennethTo said:


> 16 pts on 6/12 shooting, 8 rebounds, 7 assists in the victory against mich st.


Also had 5 TOs. We've got to mention the bad with the good. Still a solid performance from Ray. Monday will answer alot of questions about Felton and Williams. I will be focused on that matchup all night long. There are two key things I will be focusing on:

1) Can Williams defend Felton?

Alot has been made of Derron's lack of great speed and quickness but he seems to be a solid defender on the college level. Monday's game will answer alot of questions for me about how his defense will translate to the next level. Felton is much more like an NBA pg with his speed and quickness than the average player that Williams faces on a nightly basis. If Williams can keep the kid in front of him all night, I'll be impressed. If he can't, I'll have serious reservations about drafting him. As it is, we can't defend any PGs right now, even the slower ones.

2) Will Felton step up his intensity level against a talented opponent?

I've been watching Carolina play throughout the tournament and it seems like they coast through every game before putting their opponents away. Felton is probably the biggest culprit. It always seems like he's going half-speed and just gauging how good his opponents are so that he can get a read on how much energy he has to put forth. In this matchup, neither he nor Carolina will be able to conserve their energy. They're going to have to come at Illinois hard and fast because the Illini have the ability to put the Heels away early if they coast through the first half. I want to see if Felton steps up his energy level on both ends so that Williams doesn't outshine. I want to see if he takes this matchup personally because he and Derron will likely be the first two PGs selected in the draft. The winner of this matchup will probably go first.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron's the man









Guards Dee Brown and Deron Williams talks to the media.

ST. LOUIS – He made the first basket of the game for Illinois and he made the last. Between them, Deron Williams didn't score at all.

He was too busy dominating the Illini's 72-57 victory over Louisville here in St. Louis on Saturday.

There are players who say they only caring about winning, and then there is Williams, who was quite content with just five points because he dished nine assists and harassed Louisville's Francisco Garcia into a 2-for-10 disappearing act.

If you want to know why the Illini are 37-1 and one shining moment away from winning a national championship, look to their point guard, whose attitude is the model for this team.

"He wants to win. That's all he cares about," Illinois coach Bruce Weber said here Saturday. "He runs the show. You know, I think people don't appreciate it because he doesn't have the numbers.

"But true basketball people understand how good he is. NBA scouts, opponents, they understand that he makes our team go." 

How overlooked is Williams? He wasn't even invited by the NCAA to the postgame press conference.

Not that he cared. Instead, Williams sat with a small crowd of reporters in the Illinois locker room and shrugged at the lack of recognition. That most of tomorrow's headlines will focus on teammates Luther Head and Roger Powell Jr. is fine with him.

"We won," he smiled. "I think its motivation enough to go win the national championship." 

[More in URL]

Felton's solid Final Four just more of the same









Sean May congratulates Raymond Felton after their win over Michigan State.

ST. LOUIS -- How many people were watching? Thousands here, millions out there, beyond the walls of the Edward Jones Dome. And they all saw it. They saw the great Raymond Felton bouncing the basketball one moment, then getting stripped by a football-playing power forward.

This sort of thing simply does not happen. Raymond Felton getting plucked by a guy Matt Trannon's size is like Dale Earnhardt Jr. getting run down by a Hummer H2. This became a defining moment of the Final Four game between Trannon's Michigan State Spartans and Felton's North Carolina Tar Heels. Only not the way you'd think.

When Trannon dribbled away from Felton and blasted a dunk toward the hardwood floor, the game was tied at 46-all with 15:50 left to play. A lesser player would have been embarrassed. "It made me upset," Felton said. "I was being careless with the ball, taking it for granted, and he made a great play." 

Felton's response was precisely what we've come to expect from him in three seasons of college basketball. When the Carolina bench called for a ball screen to be set for Felton at the top of the key, he dribbled over to the right and saw Trannon hedge out toward him. Then he noticed Trannon turning his back on the ball, eager to return to defending his man. Felton was alone. He nailed a 3-point shot.

It was a basket that declared Felton was not going to be humiliated. It was a basket that issued a direct answer to Trannon's audacity. It was a statement. Wasn't it?

"It was the play to make because that was the play there," Felton said. "I'm never going to come back, because somebody did something to me -- I'm not going to come back and try to show him up. Never that. He left me, I was open for the three, so I took it." Not long after, North Carolina owned an 87-71 victory and a spot in the NCAA championship game opposite Illinois. 

[More in URL]


----------



## Locke

Pinball said:


> Also had 5 TOs. We've got to mention the bad with the good. Still a solid performance from Ray. Monday will answer alot of questions about Felton and Williams. I will be focused on that matchup all night long. There are two key things I will be focusing on:
> 
> 1) Can Williams defend Felton?
> 
> Alot has been made of Derron's lack of great speed and quickness but he seems to be a solid defender on the college level. Monday's game will answer alot of questions for me about how his defense will translate to the next level. Felton is much more like an NBA pg with his speed and quickness than the average player that Williams faces on a nightly basis. If Williams can keep the kid in front of him all night, I'll be impressed. If he can't, I'll have serious reservations about drafting him. As it is, we can't defend any PGs right now, even the slower ones.
> 
> 2) Will Felton step up his intensity level against a talented opponent?
> 
> I've been watching Carolina play throughout the tournament and it seems like they coast through every game before putting their opponents away. Felton is probably the biggest culprit. It always seems like he's going half-speed and just gauging how good his opponents are so that he can get a read on how much energy he has to put forth. In this matchup, neither he nor Carolina will be able to conserve their energy. They're going to have to come at Illinois hard and fast because the Illini have the ability to put the Heels away early if they coast through the first half. I want to see if Felton steps up his energy level on both ends so that Williams doesn't outshine. I want to see if he takes this matchup personally because he and Derron will likely be the first two PGs selected in the draft. The winner of this matchup will probably go first.


I agree with all that, but if Deron Williams and Ray Felton go 1, 2 for PGs in the draft it probably takes the Lakers out of the running. These two guys both going to the NCAA championship game is going to make both of their stocks skyrocket.

I think the our chances at either one of them is contingent upon Chris Paul, and probably Marvin Williams declaring. If either one of these two guys stays in school Deron and Ray might go in the top 5. Hell, they may go before Paul even if he does declare with the kind of hype they're getting now.

Of course though, if you look at our remaining schedule with the way we've been playing, getting a top 5 pick isn't necessarily out of the question.


----------



## Cap

Yeah, Deron and Felton will probably be gone by the time the Lakers pick. But that's OK, I have no problem with Jarrett Jack.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Danny Granger*










NBA Comparison: Eddie Griffin (smaller version)

Strengths: An extremely well-rounded wing...Can do just about anything on a basketball floor...Ferocious rebounder...Grabs the ball at its apex and isn’t shy to protect it with his elbows...Puts up monster numbers, even when facing constant double/triple teams...The unquestioned leader on the floor...Tremendous shot-blocker...Quick hands...Plays passing lanes very well...Always around the ball...Has all the physical tools, instincts, and intensity to be a shut-down defender...Plays with great intensity and passion...Has great range on his always-improving jumper...Has added the 3-pointer to his arsenal (almost 48% from beyond the arc)...Has a better post-up game than other wing players...Improving spot-up shooter...Runs the floor well...Decent ball-handler...Great finisher...Much better footwork (on both ends) than most players his size...Great build...Long arms...Has cut down on the stupid fouls that have plagued his game in the past...Still has some upside left...A gamer.

Weaknesses: Durability is a major concern...Back/knee problems have forced him to miss parts of the past three seasons...His perimeter skills need extensive polishing, since New Mexico requires him to play inside so much...Needs to become a much better passer...Doesn’t posses a great first step...Just an average athlete, nothing spectacular...Occasional inconsistencies at the foul line (due to a small hitch at the top of his free-throw stroke)...Sometimes forces his offense too much...Inflated stats because of the Mountain West’s lack of talent...The proverbial “jack of all trades, master of none”...Will have to accept being a role player on the next level...Stamina issues...Has never had a positive assist/turnover ratio.

Notes: Only player in college basketball to average over 18 points, nine rebounds, two assists, two steals, and two blocks in 2004-2005. 

Seems like he would be a power forward in the NBA... not bad?


----------



## cmd34

Granger reminds me of Jumaine Jones. He's big enough and athletic enough to play PF but he is truly a SF. We already ahve about 11 SF's on our roster so I would have to pass on Granger.


----------



## RPGMan

i think this draft is going to be HUGE in determining our future in the next couple years. If we get a power forward, he better be a true big man and not just some tweener. If we trade our forwards away, we probably draft there. If not, we'll probally look for a point guard. I say just take Felton and get it over with. Hes a nice leader and hes lightning quick, which would be a nice change of pace after having chucky and his horrid defense this year.


----------



## jazzy1

Screw Granger not worth talking about Sheldon Williams is the guy if he's there in that case. 

But as far as Felton and Williams are concerned Felton finally did some things that impressed me. He attacked and used the bounce to get in the lane without taking difficult lay-ups over the bigs. He controlled the game , pushed the ball down Mchigan states throat and hit that jumper pretty consistently. 

Deron Williams on the other hand is straight old school guard. A more athletic John Bagley type. He can pass it and score it when he's hitting his shots. But Like Jkidd doesn't have to score to have control of the game. 

Deron Williams is gonna have a better career than Felton in the NBA. He has a better feel , is alot better athlete than people think , and is a solid shooter. 

Williams will be a high assists NBA pg. Felton will be more like Tony Parker type assist man. Will be better scoring, will go through stretches where he doesn't hit shots and will occasionally dominate games with his speed. But won't be a very big assists guy because he'll turn it over and force bad shots. 

Williams won't be Jkidd dominant defensively and won't be as fast in the open court but he'll get his team easy basket with his court vision.


----------



## RPGMan

jazzy1 said:


> Screw Granger not worth talking about Sheldon Williams is the guy if he's there in that case.
> 
> But as far as Felton and Williams are concerned Felton finally did some things that impressed me. He attacked and used the bounce to get in the lane without taking difficult lay-ups over the bigs. He controlled the game , pushed the ball down Mchigan states throat and hit that jumper pretty consistently.
> 
> Deron Williams on the other hand is straight old school guard. A more athletic John Bagley type. He can pass it and score it when he's hitting his shots. But Like Jkidd doesn't have to score to have control of the game.
> 
> Deron Williams is gonna have a better career than Felton in the NBA. He has a better feel , is alot better athlete than people think , and is a solid shooter.
> 
> Williams will be a high assists NBA pg. Felton will be more like Tony Parker type assist man. Will be better scoring, will go through stretches where he doesn't hit shots and will occasionally dominate games with his speed. But won't be a very big assists guy because he'll turn it over and force bad shots.
> 
> Williams won't be Jkidd dominant defensively and won't be as fast in the open court but he'll get his team easy basket with his court vision.


I'd gladly take Parker. As for Deron, i think the Andre Miller comparison is a better one, although Deron's defense and shooting is a little bit better than Millers IMO.


----------



## Cris




----------



## Laker Freak




----------



## Cris

Nc Wins!!!


----------



## Pinball

I made up my mind between the two PGs tonight. While Williams had a solid game tonight, I just felt like Felton was more impactful. Athletically, he's also much closer to what I want than Williams is. Deron looks really slow out there, even for a SG. Give me Felton.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Williams really didn't have a good game. He and Head missed a lot of jumpers that they would normally make. Illinois had a chance to win it, but they just didn't take advantage. As of now, I'd say Felton has the higher stock because of this game. Of course, this could very well change by June.


----------



## Laker Freak

Pinball said:


> I made up my mind between the two PGs tonight. While Williams had a solid game tonight, I just felt like Felton was more impactful. Athletically, he's also much closer to what I want than Williams is. Deron looks really slow out there, even for a SG. Give me Felton.


But that game may have pushed their stock to high for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Cris said:


>


Nice! That's mock I'd like to see. Getting Felton and Robinson would be sweet, ala Hinrich and Duhon for the Bulls.

However...I will DIE before I ever let a man who boasts the God-awful name of "Gigli" play for the Lakers!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Laker Freak said:


> But that game may have pushed their stock to high for us.


True, however if Chris Paul enters the draft, we are almost 100% assured the opportunity of drafting one of them. Chris Taft entered the draft today, so Bogut, M. Williams, Taft and Paul would be 4 of the top 10 picks. Then, we'd just need 4 guys other than Felton and D. Williams to be taken in the next 5 picks for us to able to grab one of them.

IMO, we should do whatever we can to get the better of the two. If it means trading someone along with our two second round picks to move up to the 8th selection, so be it. These kind of trades typically only occur in the NFL Draft, though.

So basically, Lakers fans, hope and pray that guys like Chris Paul, Fran Vazquez, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Tiago Splitter and Gerald Green impress at the draft camps and decide to declare.


----------



## Locke

One area of concern is that Felton nearly fouled out trying to guard Deron Williams. Another is that Williams couldn't get into the paint at all.

Also, I only saw couple of games of Marvin Williams, all in the tournament, and IMO he needs to stay in school for another year. Can't blame him for coming out if he's projected as a top 3 pick but he doesn't seem seasoned enough yet.

Damn, too many Williams'. Roy, Deron, Marvin, Jawad, Sheldon, Louis...


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> True, however if Chris Paul enters the draft, we are almost 100% assured the opportunity of drafting one of them. Chris Taft entered the draft today, so Bogut, M. Williams, Taft and Paul would be 4 of the top 10 picks. Then, we'd just need 4 guys other than Felton and D. Williams to be taken in the next 5 picks for us to able to grab one of them.
> 
> IMO, we should do whatever we can to get the better of the two. If it means trading someone along with our two second round picks to move up to the 8th selection, so be it. These kind of trades typically only occur in the NFL Draft, though.
> 
> So basically, Lakers fans, hope and pray that guys like Chris Paul, Fran Vazquez, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Tiago Splitter and Gerald Green impress at the draft camps and decide to declare.



There is also a chance that Marvin Williams will stay at UNC.


----------



## jazzy1

I really didn't like anything I saw outta Felton today. My conerns with him remain. While a faster guard he doesn't break people down off the dribble 1on1. He just sorta comes off screens and steps back. He struggled getting around screens which will be a big problem on the pro level and he struggled finishing inside all tourney. His defense containing the ball is just okay.Felton also struggled throwing entry passes at times being so small and seeed to have trouble passing over the oick and roll kicking it back to the roll man. He's overrated as a prospect. I'd rather have Jarret Jack than him and Jack isn't a favorite of mine.

As for Deron Williams he is the better prospect at the pro level. He has the size and natural passing ability. He's not overly quick and doesn't beat people off the dribble but he does set scorers up with passes in postion to score so they don't have to work hard. Thats really what Kobe could use. Deron plays well off other scorers. He is a solid shooter who seems to never takes bad Shots as felton seems prone to do. Williams will be a high volume assist pro pg, his defense is average which is okay and he can score well enough not to be left open .

Marvin Williams is far too weak to play in the NBA. He's a tweener as it stands right now. Not quick enough to play 3 and not big enough to defend the 4's. He needs another season to fill out his body and polish his ball handiling and jumpshot. He was overmatched strength wise when UNC started playing the higher profile D-1 schools in the Tourney. The Big Ten schools all seemed to strong physically for him. 

Personally if May comes out I'd consider drafting him. He's got alot of Elton Brand type skills in him. Real Long Arms, soft touch, big body, nice post moves, good rebounder. 

To me Sean May, Channing Fry, Chris Taft, Sheldon Williams, are the bigs we should be looking at real hard. Fry is gonna be a real good pro. He's very long and a good man defender and shot blocker, plus has a soft touch and post moves. Very Underrated. He really came on at the end of his career. A pretty good athlete, strong and athletic.


----------



## Sinwoothepoo

I have a feeling we're gonna go after a Andrew Bogut. He could be great and we could have the goods to trade for the top spot come draft time. Trade Caron, filler and draft picks to a team(specifically atlanta which needs a sf). 

Andrew Bogut could be one in the line of great laker centers. if we could pick up deron, who's perfect for the triangle(a better passing, smaller version of ron harper) we could have a great team with lamar at sf


pg- deron-efficient pg
sg-kobe- unstoppalbe in the post, like jordan
sf-odom- primary ballhandler, disher cut and make his layups 
pf- briang- he is so underrated in terms of effort and defense
c-bogut- great intangibles, almost duncan like on defense and will soon be on offense


----------



## JerryWest

I don't see how Deron adds much more to the team then Atkins other then better vision. In the NBA Deron will be a mediocre defender at best and certainly doesn't have lateral quickness to keep up w/ NBA PGs. He isn't quick enough to penetrate, so he'll basically be a guy wandering around the perimeter making passes and shooting jumpers. The Lakers have enough perimeter guys who are slow footed and shoot jumpers all day.


----------



## jazzy1

And Felton will be a fast open court guy who penetrates and misses lay-ups like we don't have Tierre Brown and Atkins for that. Or have Felton get screened out never to recover and give up endless amount of open shots sounds alot like Atkins to me. 

Williams will be aguard who posts up and wheels inside for baskets. Jkidd doesn't pentrate and pass either. He sets teammates up for easy scores though and Williams has that sorta court vision. 

Personally I'd draft a big 1st and go after Daniels in free agency.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

yeah cuz we're gonna get the #1 overall pick and Deron Williams.

yeah.

sure.

makes sense.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Johan Petro








Birthdate: 1/27/86
NBA Position: PF/C
Ht: 7-0
Wt: 240
European Team: Pau Orthez
Hometown: Paris, France

Strengths: The top prospect in France, and maybe in all of Europe. Athletic, can run the floor. Great body, Good wingspan, big bones, and pretty strong. Has put on a lot of weight in the past two years. Has good touch on the ball. Still raw on offense but has a little baby hook that he relies on much of the time. He definitely has great potential but has to change attitude on the court and play harder. 

Weaknesses: Has still slow foot work, not helped with lazy attitudes at times. Shot is not developed and doesn’t even look for the ball yet. Doesn’t move well on offense and could get a lot more done especially offensive rebounding. Has to play harder. Defense is limited right now in having a great body to deny shots or change their way. Could be but is not a shot blocker, and doesn’t move feet quick enough to guard smaller post players. Reaction is still slow. 


Notes: Has a very bright future. Excels with the ball close to the basket. Excellent shotblocker. Inevitably compared to countryman Jerome Moiso due to his style of play and raw athleticism, but has a greater future because of his strong motivation level. Began playing basketball at the age of 12. Started basketball some years ago, played for the under 18 national team at just 16.

Looks like a monster.... why arent we thinkin bout him? he is a pf/c that we need


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Gerald Green will probably be a good player, but there's no point in drafting him when we have Kobe and Caron.


----------



## JerryWest

jazzy1 said:


> And Felton will be a fast open court guy who penetrates and misses lay-ups like we don't have Tierre Brown and Atkins for that. Or have Felton get screened out never to recover and give up endless amount of open shots sounds alot like Atkins to me.
> 
> Williams will be aguard who posts up and wheels inside for baskets. Jkidd doesn't pentrate and pass either. He sets teammates up for easy scores though and Williams has that sorta court vision.
> 
> Personally I'd draft a big 1st and go after Daniels in free agency.


Felton is a lot quicker and will be able to recover on D significantly better then Williams. While Kidd has limited speed laterally, he can move north south w/ the ball for easy transition baskets. Deron can't move sideways or up and down w/ any meaningful speed. Might as well make Walton point foward.

We have enough guys with "court vision" and no athletic ability.


----------



## Brian34Cook

So your saying Deron is like Luke? I strongly disagree.. Deron would so make a bigger difference in games than Luke ever will.. And that's not even me trying to knock on Luke at all!


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> So your saying Deron is like Luke? I strongly disagree.. Deron would so make a bigger difference in games than Luke ever will.. And that's not even me trying to knock on Luke at all!


yes williams is beastly...after all he did LEAD that illini team to winning the game against arizona for them


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We could possibly get the 8th pick, with Golden State surging late in the season. After beating Houston tonight, they now have 29 wins. Here's their remaining schedule...

@Portland 
Phoenix 
San Antonio
@Denver 
@Minnesota 
L.A. Lakers 
Utah 

I think they could possibly win 6 of those games (lose to PHX and Denver), but they have a shot at winning all 8 of them. I'm also making the assumption that Toronto and the Clippers finish ahead of us.

Also, Baron Davis had 40 points, 5 rebounds, 13 assists and 5 steals tonight.


----------



## jazzy1

KennethTo said:


> Felton is a lot quicker and will be able to recover on D significantly better then Williams. While Kidd has limited speed laterally, he can move north south w/ the ball for easy transition baskets. Deron can't move sideways or up and down w/ any meaningful speed. Might as well make Walton point foward.
> 
> We have enough guys with "court vision" and no athletic ability.


He's not nearly as poor an athlete as your saying he is and he's not that slow and unathletic. Your drasticallly overstating it. Your talking about a probable lottery pick like he's a 2nd rd busts. 

He hasn't had any problem staying in front of anyone in the NCAA tourney including the guy you'rew advocating in Felton if I recall it was Felton who had trouble defensively who had to be protected by the zone. 

Williams got most of his teammates easy shot chances all season long because of his Superior Court Vision. 

Walton doesn't have Court Vision he has Court awareness and no other discernable skills at all. 

Felton is faster and more athetic regarding speed but also smaller and more outta control than Williams is also and lacks any real pg skills. 

He can create his shot using step back jumpers, when he penetrates he usually misses a lay-up. 

Felton is gonna be a solid pro nothing special in my eyes but Williams has a chance to be an elite level passer. 

We don't need out of control speed demons we need someone else who can RUN the offense and get other people easier shots. So Kobe can be scorer and not playmaker/scorer. Felton has never shown to have shut down pg defense, he seems to struggle fighting off screens and reaches and fouls when giving up height. Williams sure didn't struggle defensively against so called much quicker players in Stoudemire and Garcia. 

I think Williams has a shot to be special on the NBA level while Felton I think will just be alright.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Damian Necronamous said:


> Also, Baron Davis had 40 points, 5 rebounds, 13 assists and 5 steals tonight.


the hornets basically gave bdiddy away.... and look how good the warriors are doing...

**** **** **** kupcheck i knew we sholda took a chance wit him


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> He's not nearly as poor an athlete as your saying he is and he's not that slow and unathletic. Your drasticallly overstating it. Your talking about a probable lottery pick like he's a 2nd rd busts.
> 
> He hasn't had any problem staying in front of anyone in the NCAA tourney including the guy you'rew advocating in Felton if I recall it was Felton who had trouble defensively who had to be protected by the zone.
> 
> Williams got most of his teammates easy shot chances all season long because of his Superior Court Vision.
> 
> Walton doesn't have Court Vision he has Court awareness and no other discernable skills at all.
> 
> Felton is faster and more athetic regarding speed but also smaller and more outta control than Williams is also and lacks any real pg skills.
> 
> He can create his shot using step back jumpers, when he penetrates he usually misses a lay-up.
> 
> Felton is gonna be a solid pro nothing special in my eyes but Williams has a chance to be an elite level passer.
> 
> We don't need out of control speed demons we need someone else who can RUN the offense and get other people easier shots. So Kobe can be scorer and not playmaker/scorer. Felton has never shown to have shut down pg defense, he seems to struggle fighting off screens and reaches and fouls when giving up height. Williams sure didn't struggle defensively against so called much quicker players in Stoudemire and Garcia.
> 
> I think Williams has a shot to be special on the NBA level while Felton I think will just be alright.


That settles it. We're drafting a big. I don't trust either one of these guys right now. I just hope a kid like Taft works out poorly so he falls to us. We can use the other picks to draft a PG and also look to upgrade the position via FA or a trade.


----------



## JerryWest

funny you mention salim and francisco...

Salim is nothing but a jump shooter in the NBA and Francisco will be getting burned in the NBA because he lacks quickness just like Deron, both guys are combo guards, one is a stubby SG and the other is a PG prospect in the NBA only because of his height. Both are bench players for life in the NBA if that.

There is a reason they keep putting Deron on stubby SG's or slow PG. He is a decent defender if you put him guys who don't penetrate and not quick but he will have massive problems in the NBA, unless you plan on putting Kobe on the opposing team's PG(which will wear him out).

You keep calling Felton an out of control speedster who isn't a true PG. Felton is as much of a true PG as they come. He is a pass first guy. There is a reason he won the Bob cousy award for best PG in the nation. I think he is a better offensive and defensive option at the NBA level.


----------



## JerryWest

This argument isn't going anywhere but IMO even if Felton is taken early, I'd rather have Jarret Jack over Deron. Hopefully Deron's hype from NCAA and Jack can fall.

Jack is a very realistic option no matter what happens he should be there for the Lakers.


----------



## JerryWest

Also, you mention Felton's missed layups. I'd rather have Felton's missed layup attempts when he penetrates then Deron's missed jumpers.

Felton - 45.5 % fg 70.1% free throw 44.0% 3pt
Deron - 43.3 % fg 67.7% free throw 36.4% 3pt

Deron is a jump shooter who isn't accurate, his main advantage, passing, will be negated as people discover he can't shoot and isn't fast enough to beat people off the dribble in the NBA. Felton has better range and will be able to strech the D if needed and at same time he can take it to the hoop if neccessary.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This is no knock at Felton at all.. Great player.. Just a hunch feeling but I dont feel he's the best fit for this team


----------



## Pinball

Brian34Cook said:


> This is no knock at Felton at all.. Great player.. Just a hunch feeling but I dont feel he's the best fit for this team


Get on the "lets draft a big" bandwagon. It's the safest bet to upgrade this team. A guy like Taft come start immediately and get you 14 and 10. Lets go big.


----------



## Locke

Pinball said:


> Get on the "lets draft a big" bandwagon. It's the safest bet to upgrade this team. A guy like Taft come start immediately and get you 14 and 10. Lets go big.


I keep getting the feeling we're going to wind up drafting Shelden Williams. Not saying that's bad, but he's a conservative Mitch-like pick.


----------



## jazzy1

KennethTo said:


> Also, you mention Felton's missed layups. I'd rather have Felton's missed layup attempts when he penetrates then Deron's missed jumpers.
> 
> Felton - 45.5 % fg 70.1% free throw 44.0% 3pt
> Deron - 43.3 % fg 67.7% free throw 36.4% 3pt
> 
> Deron is a jump shooter who isn't accurate, his main advantage, passing, will be negated as people discover he can't shoot and isn't fast enough to beat people off the dribble in the NBA. Felton has better range and will be able to strech the D if needed and at same time he can take it to the hoop if neccessary.


Deron Williams is slower than Felton but he's not slow. As evidenced by his defense on the much quicker Garcia and Stoudemire. It was Felton who needed a zone to guard him. 

We already have Atkins to hit the spot 3's and jumpers and misses lay-ups we don't need another one of those. 

Williams will be a post it up guard who penetrates inside and gets people shots. 

You are taking the slow thing way over the top.


----------



## jazzy1

Pinball said:


> Get on the "lets draft a big" bandwagon. It's the safest bet to upgrade this team. A guy like Taft come start immediately and get you 14 and 10. Lets go big.


I have been saying this for a while. Its the safe and smart thing to do. 

I swear if that kid is on the board Gerald Green and we are up I'm not sure I wouldn't take him. In 3 years he might be the best player in this draft. 

If turns he Tmac like, you can't make me believe we couldn't work a MJ/Pippen thing with Kobe and this kid. 

I don't want us so need based we pass on the chance to get a great player and end up with a solid one that barely fits the need.


----------



## Ghiman

Updated: 04-06-2005










Anyone seen this guy play?

Danny Granger 
Birthdate: 4/20/83
NBA Position: Small Forward
College: New Mexico
Class: Senior
Ht: 6-8
Wt: 225

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2078817&postcount=81


----------



## Damian Necronamous

What is NBADraft.net doing? That mock is updated as of today, but they have the Clippers ahead of us in the draft order. The Clippers are 0.5gm ahead of us (  ), so we should be #10 and they should be #11.


----------



## jazzy1

They lost credibility to me last season after the whole Ivan Chiriav debacle. 

There's no way we'll draft Danny granger. Even the worst guess wouldn't have us taking him. We already have 6 sf's 2 of which on raw talent are much better than he is. 

You'd have to not have watched any NBA ball to think we'd take a sf .

Maybe Draftcity has a better Mock than that. 

I would resign my Lakers fandom if we took Granger. I would retire from being a Lakers fan. 

Turn in all my paperwork.


----------



## LaShawn

Where you at jazzy1?


----------



## Cris

i seriously dont understand why any website with some credibilty would have the lakers drafting another SF, can you be that stupid? maybe mitch had something to do with it


----------



## Ghiman

jazzy1 said:


> Maybe Draftcity has a better Mock than that.


This is more like it....

Updated: 04-06-2005








Name: Ike Diogu
Height/Weight: 6' 8"; 242 pounds
Current Team: Arizona State, Junior 
Position in the NBA: PF
Date of Birth : 9/12/1983 (21 Years Old)
High School: Garland
Hometown: Garland, TX
Earliest Draft Class: 2005
Current Position: PF
Expected Position: PF
Possible Positions: SF/PF
Best Case Scenario:*Zach Randolph With Heart*
Worst Case Scenario: *Rich Man's Udonis Haslem / Malik Rose*

OUTLOOK

Diogu has declared for the draft, without an agent. 

"I want to declare for the NBA draft, leaving my options open without having an agent," said Diogu, who won't attend any of the draft camps, but will participate in private workouts for interested teams.

Sun Devils coach Rob Evans agreed with the decision.

"He needs to explore his options at this time, and the NBA has a very good program to help him," Evans said. "Arizona State is behind him, and we are going to do whatever Ike feels is best for him and his family."

---

Diogu should be considered a lock for the 1st round, with strong workouts possibly making him a potential lottery pick. How he fares against similarly ranked players at his position, if they will dare to risk matching up with him, will decide where he is selected in the draft. If he thinks that he can go higher next year with the potential age limit kicking in (and that's a possibility) he may elect to stay and terrorize Pac-10 frontcourt players for another season. 

His Profile


----------



## Steelyeri

I agree. That mock is utterly and insanely idiotic. It has us drafting a SG (we already have the best in the league) and a SF which is the one position that we are completely stacked at (odom, butler, george, walton etc.). It also has the clippers taking another Point Guard in the first round. They already have Livingston (who has already proven that he is a stud in the making) and another decent one in Jaric. That site has not done any research at all.


----------



## Pinball

ghiman said:


> Updated: 04-06-2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this guy play?
> 
> Danny Granger
> Birthdate: 4/20/83
> NBA Position: Small Forward
> College: New Mexico
> Class: Senior
> Ht: 6-8
> Wt: 225
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2078817&postcount=81


Why would the Clips draft another PG in Felton? They have Livingston, who is going to be exceptional. Jaric is a solid backup. They'd be much better served going after a SG-SF, unless of course they intend to move Livingston to SG.


----------



## Laker Freak

That's strange that NBAdraft.net has Rashad McCants going at 18 and draft city has him at 34.


----------



## pvmurphdog

Can someone explain to me how the Lakers are drafting in the lottery? I thought we traded that pick to the Celtics??? Is it really lottery protected?


----------



## Locke

I'm feeling this guy. He looks like a big wild goon we could use. He's projected to go in the 2nd round.



> *Lucas Tischer is an exclusive post player, who loves to bang and wrestle inside. Looking at him, the first thing you will notice is his huge frame. He is 6-10, blond and light skinned, weighs 270 pounds, and has wide shoulders and great upper body strength. Very muscular, in the way Alonzo Mourning used to be, Lucas lights up the game with his explosiveness and energy when he is on the floor. He uses his long arms to throw down thunderous dunks and block shots, making him a fan favorite. Also, he is quick off his feet, contrary to what his weight might suggest. The kid is very athletic, runs the floor extremely well and has a nice vertical leap to go with his speed.* His first step is good, but not great, as he is able to take advantage of it in Brazilian competition. Around here he outmuscles everybody, being challenged only by Estevam Ferreira Jr. (7-0, 250lbs) and Murilo (Becker) da Rosa (6-10, 250lbs).
> 
> Tischer is basically a defensive player at the moment, he patrols the paint swatting and altering shots, grabbing rebounds and tipping the ball off directly to his teammates to start fast breaks. He puts forth great effort on the defensive end, but can’t do it for long periods as he finds himself in constant foul trouble. His positioning needs work as well and he tends to keep his hands down most of the time, near the basket, when he should keep them half way up or totally up, the way Tim Duncan does. This alone, would definitely help him rebound better and alter/block shots. He does play nice defense, switching with teammates and pressing his man, but he isn’t the space eating defender he could be, considering his size, nor can he lock down his man consistently.
> 
> Tischer is limited offensively, however, he has shown signs of potential on the offensive end. He is a solid post player, restricted to the post, but solid. Possesses a solid baby hook and when given a little space takes off for powerful dunks which few players can stop. He suffers from not being involved enough in the game as he is given the ball, always strictly in the paint, only two or three times a game. In the past, Lucas has delivered several games of 20 points or more, playing in top tournaments against top competition. One game a couple of years back sticks out in particular, when he went head-to-head with Murilo (Becker) da Rosa, probably the top big man in Brazil these days, and both of them had huge games with 20 points and 10 rebounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

pvmurphdog said:


> Can someone explain to me how the Lakers are drafting in the lottery? I thought we traded that pick to the Celtics??? Is it really lottery protected?


Yes.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Locke said:


> I'm feeling this guy. He looks like a big wild goon we could use. He's projected to go in the 2nd round.



HAHAHA, a big wild goon, good call, good call.



DIE HATERS, DIE SLOW ***** *** MORON **** HEADS!


----------



## Locke

Gerald Green will enter the NBA draft. Big surprise there, eh?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/04/07/bc.bkc.green.nba.ap/index.html



> OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) -- Oklahoma State basketball signee Gerald Green will apply for early entry into the NBA draft, but his father says the 6-foot-8 shooting guard will retain the option of playing at OSU by not hiring an agent.
> 
> "He wants to win a national championship at OSU, but if he's a lotto pick, that's hard to turn down," Gerald Green Sr. said. "That's why you go to college, to get a degree to earn a good living. It's a catch-22 situation. We'll probably stick him (on the draft list) just to see how it goes."
> 
> Not hiring an agent will allow Green to retain his eligibility. Players who want to go to the NBA before completing their senior year in college must file by May 14. The draft is June 28.


I'd still consider taking the kid. If he can handle the rock well, the sky's the limit. You don't blow off talent like this, I don't give a crap about "team needs." They can find a way to make it work. Not saying I would definitely take him, but if he shows he's worthy in the workouts, I'd do it without hesitation and say goodbye to Lamar and Caron.

That's if he's still on the board by the time we pick, which I doubt.


----------



## cmd34

Has that 7'1" Canadian (originally from Russia) declared yet? He should push some one down to us ...



Also, if we somehow get into the Top 3.. who de we take?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

GOOD NEWS! Gerald Green is declaring for the draft. He hasn't hired an agent, but hopefully, he does well enough in workouts that he decides to stay in the draft and someone takes him in the top 10. This could increase our chances of getting Felton.

I kind of outlined why that is in this post earlier...



Damian Necronamous said:


> True, however if Chris Paul enters the draft, we are almost 100% assured the opportunity of drafting one of them. Chris Taft entered the draft today, so Bogut, M. Williams, Taft and Paul would be 4 of the top 10 picks. Then, we'd just need 4 guys other than Felton and D. Williams to be taken in the next 5 picks for us to able to grab one of them.
> 
> IMO, we should do whatever we can to get the better of the two. If it means trading someone along with our two second round picks to move up to the 8th selection, so be it. These kind of trades typically only occur in the NFL Draft, though.
> 
> So basically, Lakers fans, hope and pray that guys like Chris Paul, Fran Vazquez, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Tiago Splitter and Gerald Green impress at the draft camps and decide to declare.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

cmd34 said:


> Has that 7'1" Canadian (originally from Russia) declared yet? He should push some one down to us ...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if we somehow get into the Top 3.. who de we take?


Ivan Chiriaev? He has fallen off the NBA map. If he declared for the draft right now, he wouldn't even be selected.


----------



## jazzy1

Locke said:


> Gerald Green will enter the NBA draft. Big surprise there, eh?
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/ncaa/04/07/bc.bkc.green.nba.ap/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still consider taking the kid. If he can handle the rock well, the sky's the limit. You don't blow off talent like this, I don't give a crap about "team needs." They can find a way to make it work. Not saying I would definitely take him, but if he shows he's worthy in the workouts, I'd do it without hesitation and say goodbye to Lamar and Caron.
> 
> That's if he's still on the board by the time we pick, which I doubt.



Man me and you are on the exact same page. Teams pass on talented players with Superstar upside for players that fit a need and become unspectaular NBA players. 

If Green worked out well I would take him and trade Odom and Butler as you said very quickly for a pg and a big. This team needs to be remade and adding a potential Superstar alongside Kobe would surely do the trick. 

I really don't think any of the college guys are gonna be allstar talents, all I see is potential good players but this kid Green has the makings of a GREAT player. 

No way we can pass on that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

jazzy1 said:


> Man me and you are on the exact same page. Teams pass on talented players with Superstar upside for players that fit a need and become unspectaular NBA players.
> 
> If Green worked out well I would take him and trade Odom and Butler as you said very quickly for a pg and a big. This team needs to be remade and adding a potential Superstar alongside Kobe would surely do the trick.
> 
> I really don't think any of the college guys are gonna be allstar talents, all I see is potential good players but this kid Green has the makings of a GREAT player.
> 
> No way we can pass on that.


I'd be down for something like that IF we could trade Butler and Odom for a starting PG and PF/C. However, the chance of us being able to get trades that we want for both of them is very unlikely.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i like petro... how come no ones been talkin bout him


----------



## SoCalfan21

Guys, listen wouldnt it be sweet to package a deal for Jermaine O'Neal...kobe and JO would be perfect together and pick up a tyson chandler or a donyell marshall and then drafting a PG...my god this team would be amazing


----------



## Locke

jazzy1 said:


> Man me and you are on the exact same page. Teams pass on talented players with Superstar upside for players that fit a need and become unspectaular NBA players.
> 
> If Green worked out well I would take him and trade Odom and Butler as you said very quickly for a pg and a big. This team needs to be remade and adding a potential Superstar alongside Kobe would surely do the trick.
> 
> I really don't think any of the college guys are gonna be allstar talents, all I see is potential good players but this kid Green has the makings of a GREAT player.
> 
> No way we can pass on that.


That's what I'm saying. It's a short-sighted approach to pass on a guy like this just because we "need this or that." Don't get me wrong, we need a 1 and a 4 like nobody's business, but we'd be kicking ourselves for years if we passed on him and he turns out to be something. As much as I'm liking the thought of plugging up our PG hole by getting Felton, Paul, Williams or Jack, those guys will probably all be career role players. Good players, but not elite.


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd be down for something like that IF we could trade Butler and Odom for a starting PG and PF/C. However, the chance of us being able to get trades that we want for both of them is very unlikely.


If both had to go I still think Odom, an expiring contract or two and a future pick can get us a good big. Butler can probably net a good PG. And we still have a chance to sign a guard or center (probably worse than Mihm) with the mle. Also, honestly, we can get a PG with one of our 2nd round picks who's better than Atkins or Brown.


----------



## jazzy1

Locke said:


> That's what I'm saying. It's a short-sighted approach to pass on a guy like this just because we "need this or that." Don't get me wrong, we need a 1 and a 4 like nobody's business, but we'd be kicking ourselves for years if we passed on him and he turns out to be something. As much as I'm liking the thought of plugging up our PG hole by getting Felton, Paul, Williams or Jack, those guys will probably all be career role players. Good players, but not elite.


I agree neither of those guys when you really look at aren't gonna be anything more than role players. 

I have been reluctant to trade odom. Because I think as a quasi 3rd guy do some of everything sort he could be a factor on a title team. He's not a legit 2nd guy. He doesn't play aggressive enough. Your 2nd guy should sometimes play better than the 1st option on a team. It should be close in reality when it comes to 1st and 2nd options and Odom is far to passive. 

Unfortunately I think Butler's trade value is rather low right now so we're probably stuck with him. So Odom has gotta be the one to leave. 

An Odom package should get us a good big in return.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

SoCalfan21 said:


> Guys, listen wouldnt it be sweet to package a deal for Jermaine O'Neal...kobe and JO would be perfect together and pick up a tyson chandler or a donyell marshall and then drafting a PG...my god this team would be amazing



YEAH! Then we could trade Brian Grant for Jason Kidd, Brian Cook for Ben Gordon and Devean George and Sasha for Ben Wallace!!!! :clap: 

:biggrin:


----------



## cmd34

Damian Necronamous said:


> YEAH! Then we could trade Brian Grant for Jason Kidd, Brian Cook for Ben Gordon and Devean George and Sasha for Ben Wallace!!!! :clap:
> 
> :biggrin:



and don't forget obtain the future rights to Greg Oden by sending Mitch Kupchak to work as a janitor at Lawrence North High.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

cmd34 said:


> and don't forget obtain the future rights to Greg Oden by sending Mitch Kupchak to work as a janitor at Lawrence North High.


I think a few Lakers fans here would want to send Mitch Kupchak to work at Lawrence North High even if we didn't get Greg Oden's rights.


----------



## daniel80111

I don't understand why no one is talking about Travis Diener. The guy is Steve Nash, I ll call it now. He's had better stats than Nash throughout college, and basically the guy averages 20 a game...not only that he averages 7 assists a game meaning he has pretty damn good court vision(also the best assist to turnover ratio in college bball). And if anyone has seen him shoot, basically that aspect of his game speaks for itself. His defense is very skeptical, but he's worth a gamble because the kid can flat out play. I think he's worth a second round pick, he's definitely flying under the radar.


----------



## jazzy1

daniel80111 said:


> I don't understand why no one is talking about Travis Diener. The guy is Steve Nash, I ll call it now. He's had better stats than Nash throughout college, and basically the guy averages 20 a game...not only that he averages 7 assists a game meaning he has pretty damn good court vision(also the best assist to turnover ratio in college bball). And if anyone has seen him shoot, basically that aspect of his game speaks for itself. His defense is very skeptical, but he's worth a gamble because the kid can flat out play. I think he's worth a second round pick, he's definitely flying under the radar.



I actually agree. I have kept my eye on the kid since he got to Marquette with Wade. I called Wade being an NBA Superstar when others were missing the boat as a pg. 

I think Diener will be a very good NBA pg. If Ridenour can play well so can this kid. He can pass and shoot it and is a natural playmaker. He's weak physically and he's not the quickest guy but the whole speed thing is waay overrated. Players who know how to play no how to play angfles and comepensate. I think the kid is more quick than fast anyway. 

I'd take a 2nd rder on the kid if Nate Robinson isn't available. I like him alittle better because of his defense. 

I really wanna take a flyer on Lawrence Roberts in rd 2 I think he's gonna be a bigtime sleeper in the draft. he's an explosive athlete who knows how to score , can shoot it and defend with strength.


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> I agree neither of those guys when you really look at aren't gonna be anything more than role players.
> 
> I have been reluctant to trade odom. Because I think as a quasi 3rd guy do some of everything sort he could be a factor on a title team. He's not a legit 2nd guy. He doesn't play aggressive enough. Your 2nd guy should sometimes play better than the 1st option on a team. It should be close in reality when it comes to 1st and 2nd options and Odom is far to passive.
> 
> Unfortunately I think Butler's trade value is rather low right now so we're probably stuck with him. So Odom has gotta be the one to leave.
> 
> An Odom package should get us a good big in return.


I agree with you in that I believe Odom could be an excellent 3rd option on a basketball team. He's got great all-around skills but lacks the offensive repetoire to be anything more than a 14-15 ppg scorer on a team that already has a primary scorer. We've been trying to build the MJ-Pippen thing with Kobe and Odom but the truth is that Lamar is closer to being Toni Kukoc than he is to being Scottie Pippen. Kobe isn't on MJ's level so we're falling short all around. What we need is a player that can legitimately be a secondary option on this team. While I do like Butler's scoring potential, he doesn't have the all-around game to be the player that I envision playing beside Kobe. Honestly, there are only two players that I love in this draft: Bogut and Taft. If we can't get either guy, I probably take my chances with Green.


----------



## Locke

Pinball said:


> Honestly, there are only two players that I love in this draft: Bogut and Taft. If we can't get either guy, I probably take my chances with Green.


I've recently warmed up to the idea of getting Taft. He's pretty much the model for the kind of player we're hoping to get at the 4 spot, and we could avoid all of the wheeling and dealing trying to get a player with his skillset if we simply drafted him.

Problem though - if he can be the player he's capable of being and he shows it in his workouts we have almost no chance. But if he turns out some mediocre workouts and he slips to us, maybe it's a sign that we may be talking about his "potential" six years later like we're still talking about Lamar Odom. On the other hand, workouts don't show the full value of a player, plus he may just need a little more time to develop.

If he's gone by our pick and Green's still there however, like Pinball said, I'd love to have Green here.


----------



## cmd34

the more I look t the draft, the more I really don't like the group of players we are going to have to choose from. Don't get me wrong, we need youth, athleticism, and speed in the worst way. I'm just not all that thrilled at picking between Charlie Villanueva, Danny Granger, and Antone Wright.

Those guys are decent players but we don't need more SF's. Besides isn't the draft rigged (Ewing and the Knicks, Webber and the Magic, Duncan and the Spurs) ??????? It's our turn.


----------



## jazzy1

Man I don't have much love at all for Bogut. He's not gonna be the best player in this draft. The Nemanja guy or the Adruskeviciuos guy might be as good or better who knows. 

Taft is an interesting prospect. He has good enough skills to be a great pf. But he seems lazy to me at times and his body is under developed. Doesn't seem like he's been in great shape. Seems alittle lazy. But the skills are there the athleticsm, the natural strength, the post moves, the post defense. I think once the work-outs start he's gonna rise. 

I see no way the Bucks let him pass. We gotta get real high in this draft as far as I'm concerned. 

I think Frye, Taft, Bogut, the foreign guys Vasquez and Splitter and the other 2 European bigs are the bigs in question. 

I think we're gonna end up with a Shelden Williams or Frye type or someone like Splitter or one of the pg's. 

Taft is gonna shoot up the draft boards when he starts working out. 

As far as Odom and Kobe being the MJ/Pippen type I still think its possible with a strong coach. I think thats the part of the equation everyone is missing. A good coach. We haven't had a credible one since Rudy bailed. Karl and fratello have shown what quality coaching can do for a team. So the talent evaluations might not be as clear in a mismanaged situation. 

A quality coach might still make odom a factor as a number 2 scorer. But I have doubts for sure. 

Of course Kobe's not MJ but he's not that far off if we got him a 22ppg scorer alongside like MJ had in Pippen. 

I think we are all underestimating the need for a coach. The coach is gonna be more important than the draft pick.

To be truthful, the only thing I know for sure is we need a 1 and a 4 in the worst way.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> YEAH! Then we could trade Brian Grant for Jason Kidd, Brian Cook for Ben Gordon and Devean George and Sasha for Ben Wallace!!!! :clap:
> 
> :biggrin:


DONT BE HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## Cris




----------



## Locke

Cris said:


>


We won't be able to take the mocks seriously at all until we see who's going to declare for the draft, how the lottery balls fall and after pre-draft workouts. Mocks for the next 2 months will be worthless. It's still fun to speculate, but that's all we'll be doing.

That one right there tells you all you need to know; the Clippers drafting a PG and the Lakers drafting a SF. Neither will happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Locke said:


> We won't be able to take the mocks seriously at all until we see who's going to declare for the draft, how the lottery balls fall and after pre-draft workouts. Mocks for the next 2 months will be worthless. It's still fun to speculate, but that's all we'll be doing.
> 
> That one right there tells you all you need to know; the Clippers drafting a PG and the Lakers drafting a SF. Neither will happen.


Correct. It'll be June before these mock drafts become interesting.


----------



## jazzy1

Draftcity in their latest mock have us taking Chris Taft at 10 and Channing Frye as the 1st pick in rd 2. If we got both of those guys I'd be very happy almost giddy because I think Frye is gonna be a very good NBA player and would be a steal in the 2nd and Taft if he works could be a special NBA pf if he doesn't work he'll be Chris Wilcox like for us.


----------



## JerryWest

I like Taft. Very tough guy who plays in the paint.

I wouldn't mind Julius Hodge as our 2nd round pick if he's available. If we trade Odom, Hodge can be odom-lite


----------



## Locke

It'd be nice to get a player who plays in the paint, that's why I'm hoping we land Taft. We've got too many players, including our bigs, who live out on the perimeter and don't want to do the dirt on the inside. We keep talking about players like Chandler, Stro Swift, Carlos Boozer, Kwame Brown, etc. Taft can be that guy for us and we would've even have to worry about trading valuable pieces to get him.


----------



## cmd34

If we draft Taft (and I'd be okay with that) then we have 2 other avenues to get a PG.

The MLE won't get us a top PG.. Bobby Jackson would be nice but he should command a larger salary.

So we trade Odom or Butler plus expiring contracts for a PG. 

Taft would be a huge upgrade over Medvedenko and Cook. Maybe Brian Grant could teach him some tricks of the trade.


----------



## Locke

*Chris Paul to enter the draft*

According to this article Chris Paul will declare for the draft.


----------



## Lynx

Locke said:


> *Chris Paul to enter the draft*
> 
> According to this article Chris Paul will declare for the draft.


Damn....I love the guy to death! I hope we draft him :gopray:


----------



## jazzy1

Locke said:


> It'd be nice to get a player who plays in the paint, that's why I'm hoping we land Taft. We've got too many players, including our bigs, who live out on the perimeter and don't want to do the dirt on the inside. We keep talking about players like Chandler, Stro Swift, Carlos Boozer, Kwame Brown, etc. Taft can be that guy for us and we would've even have to worry about trading valuable pieces to get him.


I agree with this here. Would be a great draft for us nabbing Taft. He is the perfect type of player for us. He'd be a rugged man defender and would get us some boards.


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> Draftcity in their latest mock have us taking Chris Taft at 10 and Channing Frye as the 1st pick in rd 2. If we got both of those guys I'd be very happy almost giddy because I think Frye is gonna be a very good NBA player and would be a steal in the 2nd and Taft if he works could be a special NBA pf if he doesn't work he'll be Chris Wilcox like for us.


We'd have to be lucky as hell to get both of those guys at those respective picks. However, teams start falling in love with the potential of the high schoolers and international kids so there's always a chance that we'll get lucky. If we can somehow get both Frye and Taft, I'd consider the draft an overwhelming success even if we don't draft a PG. Those guys can step in and play immediately next year. Taft could probably even start if Odom is moved to SF or another team. I'd use our other second round pick on a PG like Aaron Miles. To me, he's another Chris Duhon-type. Clearly, he's not going to be a star in the NBA but he defends well and knows how to run a team and can be a very good backup. If we can bring in another PG via FA to challenge Chucky, we'll have done a solid job of upgrading the team in the offseason.


----------



## jazzy1

Pinball said:


> We'd have to be lucky as hell to get both of those guys at those respective picks. However, teams start falling in love with the potential of the high schoolers and international kids so there's always a chance that we'll get lucky. If we can somehow get both Frye and Taft, I'd consider the draft an overwhelming success even if we don't draft a PG. Those guys can step in and play immediately next year. Taft could probably even start if Odom is moved to SF or another team. I'd use our other second round pick on a PG like Aaron Miles. To me, he's another Chris Duhon-type. Clearly, he's not going to be a star in the NBA but he defends well and knows how to run a team and can be a very good backup. If we can bring in another PG via FA to challenge Chucky, we'll have done a solid job of upgrading the team in the offseason.


I love the Aaron Miles call here. He's a very intriguing prospect. He's a very high apg guy. He can deliver the ball and he can finish inside. He's also a very good defender. I like the guy alot. He could be a starter in a couple years a very smart player who doesn't have a great jumper but it has improved and he can hit the standstill college 3. 

He would be a guy who could come in a give us defense right away.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron Williams entering draft, won't hire agent

URBANA -- Illinois' Deron Williams will declare for the NBA draft but will not hire an agent right away, coach Bruce Weber said Tuesday.

By not signing with an agent, the junior gives himself breathing room to withdraw from the draft without losing college eligibility for 2005-06.

Williams declined comment, only saying "I'm on vacation" as he signed autographs at the conclusion of the school's 83rd annual Kiwanis basketball banquet.

"It's more of a chance that he's going than coming back," Weber acknowledged.

Dee Brown, Williams' backcourt partner the last three seasons, also hedged on announcing his plans. Brown won numerous awards, including the Tribune's Silver Basketball as the Big Ten's player of the year, but his relatively short 6-foot stature hinders his chances of becoming a first-round pick.

The feedback Weber has received from scouts indicates Williams is a top-15 pick and could go as high as eighth, the coach said.

Brown is likely to be a second-round pick, Weber said most scouts have told him. Second-round picks do not receive guaranteed contracts, which could make another year at Illinois appealing for the 2002 graduate of Proviso East High School.

"He's weighing his options," Brown's older brother, Kevin, said.

[More in URL]


----------



## Cris

Nbadraft.net has us taking felton once again


----------



## SoCalfan21

felton first round then a big man second round...that would be an ideal draft for us


----------



## Locke

Anybody know anything about Marvin Williams or Shelden Williams declaring or not? I hope Marvin delclares so it pushes everyone else down a spot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Locke said:


> Anybody know anything about Marvin Williams or Shelden Williams declaring or not? I hope Marvin delclares so it pushes everyone else down a spot.


Same here. Hopefully McCants does well in the predraft camp, because if Toronto took him, that would move everyone down a spot as well.

It looks like Chris Paul will declare, which is good news as well. :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Ok so do the lakers have any shot at getting the number 1 pick


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> Same here. Hopefully McCants does well in the predraft camp, because if Toronto took him, that would move everyone down a spot as well.
> 
> It looks like Chris Paul will declare, which is good news as well. :yes:


Perhaps Portland would be interested in McCants as well since the 2 is their weakest position.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The Warriors lost again today, so it's almost 100% certain that we'll be in the number 10 spot in the lottery.


----------



## Locke

Not that this is a big surprise, but Felton's going pro.

http://northcarolina.scout.com/2/370051.html


----------



## Locke

T.J. Ford has been cleared to start working out again.



> MILWAUKEE -- Milwaukee Bucks guard T.J. Ford, who has missed the entire season with a spinal cord injury, is improving and will soon be able to resume workouts.
> 
> 
> Ford bruised his spinal cord in a game on Feb. 24, 2004. He had cervical spinal surgery last May, but the injury has not healed enough to allow him to play this season.
> 
> 
> Bucks general manager Larry Harris said Wednesday that Ford's last MRI has shown he is finally getting better.
> 
> 
> "The bruise has healed to the point where T.J. can resume standard basketball activities, including running, shooting, and light weight work," Harris said.
> 
> 
> The loss of Ford was a blow to the team this season.
> 
> 
> Ford, the eighth selection in the 2004 draft, played well at point guard before the injury. He averaged 7.l points and 6.5 assists in 55 games.
> 
> 
> Ford said Wednesday's news is a big step toward getting back in action.
> 
> 
> "I can't tell you how happy I am right now," he said. "I know that I still have a long road ahead of me, but the news I got today is a huge first step."
> 
> 
> He was given the OK to start working out Saturday and might join his teammates for a shoot-around. The team plays Orlando at Bradley Center on Saturday night.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2036705


While this may seem off topic, it probably reduces the likleyhood that Milwaukee drafts a PG, meaning it should give the Lakers a better chance to land Deron Williams or Raymond Felton if they want either of them.


----------



## jazzy1

Man I'm becoming less and less enamored with the idea of drafting a pg. There are problems with all of the prospects, I don't see a clear cut elite one in the bunch. 

I'd rather just draft a big they're more important and harder to get in free agency. 

Gerald green is the only guard I think has Star potnetial and who I'd draft as the best player on the whole board if he slipped. 

Quite frankly if we got the 1st opverall pick I'm not sure I'd draft Bogut. He's less athletic than Mihm is and while he has a solid bball IQ he got destroyed facing Okafor a year ago in college. Which leads me to believe his offensive game will be far less effective in pro's against bigger quicker defenders. 

I think Bogut tracks as a player as a young athletic Vlade Divac type. I don't think his back to the basket game will be all that productive in the NBA but his defense will be solid. He's a great passer, he see's the floor well. 

He's just not a great prospect. Might be a good player but not great. If he were in last season's draft he would have gone 4th most likely.


----------



## Locke

jazzy1 said:


> *Man I'm becoming less and less enamored with the idea of drafting a pg. There are problems with all of the prospects, I don't see a clear cut elite one in the bunch.
> 
> I'd rather just draft a big they're more important and harder to get in free agency.*
> 
> Gerald green is the only guard I think has Star potnetial and who I'd draft as the best player on the whole board if he slipped.
> 
> Quite frankly if we got the 1st opverall pick I'm not sure I'd draft Bogut. He's less athletic than Mihm is and while he has a solid bball IQ he got destroyed facing Okafor a year ago in college. Which leads me to believe his offensive game will be far less effective in pro's against bigger quicker defenders.
> 
> I think Bogut tracks as a player as a young athletic Vlade Divac type. I don't think his back to the basket game will be all that productive in the NBA but his defense will be solid. He's a great passer, he see's the floor well.
> 
> He's just not a great prospect. Might be a good player but not great. If he were in last season's draft he would have gone 4th most likely.



I completely agree with that. I'm hoping we go with a big intead of a guard for the same reason you say. We'll have a much better chance at signing or trading for a guard than we will a forward or center.

Based on the early mock drafts, these are the bigs we would probably be looking at: Martynas Andriuskevicius, Johan Petro, Chris Taft, Francisco Vazquez, Tiago Splitter, Andrea Bargnani and Ike Diogu. I've never seen ANY of those European guys play. Not even highlights. But in reading several scouting reports on all them I'm not very comfortable with any of them so far.

My early first choice would be Taft. The Euros strike me as projects, like Tskitishvili or Darko Milicic. We don't need that. We already have one in Slava Medvedenko, who is a failed project and is yet another big soft Euro forward. Hell, Brian Cook is a big soft forward. Sasha is basically a project combo guard. Vlade's a softy as well. We have enough of those already.


----------



## jazzy1

Locke said:


> I completely agree with that. I'm hoping we go with a big intead of a guard for the same reason you say. We'll have a much better chance at signing or trading for a guard than we will a forward or center.
> 
> Based on the early mock drafts, these are the bigs we would probably be looking at: Martynas Andriuskevicius, Johan Petro, Chris Taft, Francisco Vazquez, Tiago Splitter, Andrea Bargnani and Ike Diogu. I've never seen ANY of those European guys play. Not even highlights. But in reading several scouting reports on all them I'm not very comfortable with any of them so far.
> 
> My early first choice would be Taft. The Euros strike me as projects, like Tskitishvili or Darko Milicic. We don't need that. We already have one in Slava Medvedenko, who is a failed project and is yet another big soft Euro forward. Hell, Brian Cook is a big soft forward. Sasha is basically a project combo guard. Vlade's a softy as well. We have enough of those already.



The part thats really starting to piss me off about the Euro bigs is their lack of productivity in Europe. When you start seeing the ppg these guys have playing with the big squads in Europe its almost non existent yet we're surprised when they come here and flop or ride the pine. Gasol was a very productive player before he came here yet Darko, Skita, Biedrins were not they were less than 10 ppg players guys who got very little time. 

Andriuskevicious hardly plays and averages about 5 ppg. 

I like Taft, and am warming to Diogu the guy is a warrior. He is alittle undersized but is much more athletic than given credit for and eats glass and blocks shots. A very tough guy. 

Taft seems alittle Wilcox-ish to me, good athlete but lacks focus at times. But his physical potential is too great to pass so he'd be my pick.


----------



## SoCalfan21

you know what i believe that (after reading these last couple of posts) it would be better to just trade our pick if we can for a pg because it seems like we could get more from a 3-5th year guy then to pick up a fresh pup...if u catch my drift


----------



## Damian Necronamous

With Paul, Green, Rush, Williams and May declaring (Felton will follow), we will have the chance to get one of these players with our pick (likely 9 or 10)...

Andrew Bogut
Marvin Williams Jr.
Chris Paul 
Deron Williams
Raymond Felton
Gerald Green
Chris Taft

I really don't want us to take a foreign player, but these guys will all be high picks, so the above players will drop down to us....

Nemanja Aleksandrov
Fran Vazquez
Tiago Splitter
Martynas Andriuskevicius

Even though the Martynas guy is HUGE, I'd rather us take Vazquez or Splitter if we were going for a foreign player because they are actually getting to play on their current teams and are doing VERY VERY well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Locke said:


> T.J. Ford has been cleared to start working out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2036705
> 
> 
> While this may seem off topic, it probably reduces the likleyhood that Milwaukee drafts a PG, meaning it should give the Lakers a better chance to land Deron Williams or Raymond Felton if they want either of them.


With Mo Williams, I never thought the Bucks would want to draft a PG in the first place. The threats of taking a PG are Charlotte, New Orleans, Utah and Toronto.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Actually Deron's isnt official YET.. for another 4 minutes when the Presser is..

Sad to see Deron leave but happy to see Deron leave.. Thanks D!!


----------



## Cris

not like it matters but nbadraft.net now has green going behind felton to the clippers


----------



## Brian34Cook

Deron Williams declares









Deron Williams has decided to forego his senior season and enter the NBA Draft.

Illinois junior point guard Deron Williams (The Colony, Texas/The Colony H.S.) announced in a press conference this evening that he will forego his senior season and enter the NBA Draft. Williams has signed with an agent and will turn his attention towards pursuing a professional career.

Williams earned consensus second-team All-America honors during the 2004-05 season. He started every game and ranked third on the team in scoring, averaging 12.5 points. He reached double figures in 25 games, with five games of 20 or more points.

Williams was at his best during the NCAA Tournament, averaging 14.7 points and 8.3 assists. He was named Most Outstanding Player of the NCAA Chicago Regional after scoring 22 points in Illinois' memorable comeback win over Arizona in the Regional Final and 21 vs. Wisconsin-Milwaukee in the Sweet 16. Williams had 17 points vs. North Carolina in the national title game and had 16 assists combined vs. UNC and Louisville to earn NCAA Final Four All-Tournament Team honors.

Arguably the nation's most unselfish player, Williams led the Big Ten and ranked 11th in the nation in assists, averaging 6.8 apg, and became the first player in Big Ten history to lead the conference in assists in each of his first three years. He shattered the UI school record for assists in a season with 264 this year, which is also the third-highest total in Big Ten history.

Williams ends his Illini career ranked No. 2 on the school's all-time assists list with 594 assists (seventh in Big Ten history). He ranks 35th on the Illini all-time scoring list with 1,111 career points and ranks eighth on the UI career 3-point field goals list with 163 treys.

Illinois compiled an overall record of 88-16 (.846) during Williams' career, and 39-9 (.813) in Big Ten play. Illinois won two regular season outright Big Ten titles, two Big Ten Tournament titles and participated in the NCAA Tournament all three seasons, advancing to the Second Round, Sweet 16, and National Championship game, respectively. 

*STATEMENT FROM DERON WILLIAMS:*

" I am officially announcing that I'm declaring for the NBA Draft. I signed with an agent this past weekend, and my attention is now on pursuing my professional basketball career and preparing for the Draft on June 28.

It has been my lifelong dream to play in the NBA. Having looked at my situation and through talks with many people I'm close to, I felt that the timing was right, and that this was an opportunity I could not pass up.

There are a lot of people who have impacted my life and career. I would like to thank...

* My family, for all their support through the years.

* Coach Weber, and our assistants, Coach McClain, Coach Webster, Coach Price and Coach Nottingham. They put the ball in my hands and let me run the team, and I appreciate them having confidence in me and helping me improve my game the last two years.

* Coach Self and Coach Gillispie, for introducing me to Fighting Illini basketball and recruiting me to Illinois.

* My teammates, guys like Dee Brown, Luther Head, James Augustine, Roger Powell, Jack Ingram, Brian Cook, Jerrance Howard, and Sean Harrington, and all the younger guys: We had a lot of great times playing here together. We won a lot of games, won some championships, and had an amazing run this year to end my career.

* All the support staff, including Al Martindale, Rod Cardinal, Doctor Kyrouac, Jimmy Price, Jason Holtman, Kent Brown and Derrick Burson.

* Lastly, I want to thank the fans and the Orange Krush, who have been unbelievable in their support of our team and myself. Everywhere we went this year, orange filled the stands, and I believe that Illini fans are absolutely the best in the nation.

Finally, I want to wish the best of luck to my teammates who will return to Illinois. We are a family, and I know they'll continue to be successful due to their hard work, the great coaching, and the wonderful fan support here." 

(Thanks Deron!! Kick some butt in the NBA!!)


----------



## Damian Necronamous

NBADraft.net has us getting Raymond Felton (#10), Jawad Williams (#37) and Nate Robinson (#40) right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> NBADraft.net has us getting Raymond Felton (#10), Jawad Williams (#37) and Nate Robinson (#40) right now.


nice pick ups


----------



## Laker Freak

I just checked nbadraft.net and noticed that Daniel Ewing, Salim Stoudamire and Jarrett Jack have almost dropped to our 2nd round picks. :clap:


----------



## jazzy1

Damian Necronamous said:


> NBADraft.net has us getting Raymond Felton (#10), Jawad Williams (#37) and Nate Robinson (#40) right now.


Blah and we're we gonna get a bigman from thin air. nbadraft.net diss the Lakers any chance they get. They really hate Kobe.


----------



## Locke

The coin flip to determine whether we get pick #9 or #10 will be conducted tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Locke said:


> The coin flip to determine whether we get pick #9 or #10 will be conducted tomorrow (Friday).


Whoa sweet....I'm looking forward to finding out the results of that. :yes:

COME ON BABY! GIVE US NUMBER 9!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> COME ON BABY! GIVE US NUMBER 9!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


:gopray:


----------



## SoCalfan21

nummmmbbberrrrr 99999999999999999999999


----------



## Cris

shhh. dont K.o.b.e.B.r.y.a.n.t. it 

give us number 10!!!!....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

What's the latest news? Will it be number 9 or 10?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Apparently, there isn't a tie-breaker to determine our odds of the #1 pick. The Warriors and Lakers both have a 1.4% chance at the number one pick (as opposed to a 1.7% chance for one team and a 1.1% chance for another). However, if both of us aren't in the top 3, a tie-breaker will be done to determine who gets the higher pick.

Is that tie-breaker really done today?


----------



## Locke

Lakers lose to the Warriors again. We lost the coin flip, so were' picking #10 unless we win the lottery (1.4% chance).


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Locke said:


> Lakers lose to the Warriors again. We lost the coin flip, so were' picking #10 unless we win the lottery (1.4% chance).


DAMNIT! Where did you find that out?


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> DAMNIT! Where did you find that out?


http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/lottery_tiebreaker_050422.html


----------



## Locke

1st round #10

2nd round #37, #39


----------



## Brian34Cook

NBADraft.net's latest Gem's..

<pre>
10. LA Lakers Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10 210 SF Serbia 1987
37. LA Lakers Jawad Williams 6-8 218 SF UNC Sr.
39. LA Lakers Linas Kleiza 6-8 245 SF/PF Missouri So.
</pre>

Hoopshype compares Aleksandrov to Toni Kukoc
NBADraft.Net compares Williams to Joe Smith

:rofl:


----------



## Pinball

Brian34Cook said:


> NBADraft.net's latest Gem's..
> 
> <pre>
> 10. LA Lakers Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10 210 SF Serbia 1987
> 37. LA Lakers Jawad Williams 6-8 218 SF UNC Sr.
> 39. LA Lakers Linas Kleiza 6-8 245 SF/PF Missouri So.
> </pre>
> 
> Hoopshype compares Aleksandrov to Toni Kukoc
> NBADraft.Net compares Williams to Joe Smith
> 
> :rofl:


If that is our draft, I'm in the car, locked, loaded, and huntin Mitch's mother ****ing *** down. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sadly I could see somethin like that really happening :sigh:


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> NBADraft.net's latest Gem's..
> 
> <pre>
> 10. LA Lakers Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10 210 SF Serbia 1987
> 37. LA Lakers Jawad Williams 6-8 218 SF UNC Sr.
> 39. LA Lakers Linas Kleiza 6-8 245 SF/PF Missouri So.
> </pre>
> 
> Hoopshype compares Aleksandrov to Toni Kukoc
> NBADraft.Net compares Williams to Joe Smith
> 
> :rofl:


:whatever: I know this is just an April mock draft but it still makes me shudder.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

if we take nemanja aleksandrov i will lose it


----------



## Cris

do they seriously put any thought into mock drafts?


----------



## Laker Freak

LOL at the thought of drafting 3 small forwards to go with Odom, Butler, Jones, Walton, George


----------



## JerryWest

Brian34Cook said:


> NBADraft.net's latest Gem's..
> 
> <pre>
> 10. LA Lakers Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10 210 SF Serbia 1987
> 37. LA Lakers Jawad Williams 6-8 218 SF UNC Sr.
> 39. LA Lakers Linas Kleiza 6-8 245 SF/PF Missouri So.
> </pre>
> 
> Hoopshype compares Aleksandrov to Toni Kukoc
> NBADraft.Net compares Williams to Joe Smith
> 
> :rofl:


it's so stupid, and it yet it wouldn't surprise me since Mitch loves small fowards so much


----------



## Brian34Cook

A "Thank You" from Deron Williams in the Chicago Tribune and News Gazette today:










What a class act and great great man.. Thank YOU Deron.. You'll be missed!!!!!

Just thought it was a little unusual seeing a thank you from a college player in a newspaper ad. 

Trust me guys, you want this kid.. 

Sadly he wont fall that far..


----------



## Locke

Well we can scratch Shelden Williams' name off the list. He's staying for his senior season at Duke.

http://goduke.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/042505aaa.html


----------



## jazzy1

I've been tracking Nemanja since last years draft and if we got him it would be like drafting a weaker Slava. 

I've seen clips of Nemanja and nothing he does impresses me at all. 

I'm warming up to the idea of taking May at 10 if Taft and crew are gone.

I think May will be a less athletic version of Elton Brand a sorta chubby Juwan Howard. 

If we drafted him because the good pg's and bigs were gone I wouldn't be mad at all. 

Especially if PJ comes back May is his sorta player. I think May's arm length will compensate for any lack of height. He's gonna be a good rebounder. and solid scorer around the basket.


----------



## Locke

I wouldn't mind Sean May either. I know a lot of people think he's just big, fat tub of goo, but I think he'll wind up being a really solid player. He won't be a superstar but we don't need him to be.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jarrett Jack will enter the 2005 NBA Draft 

So it's pretty much a sure thing that we'll have the opportunity to draft either Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, Deron Williams or Jarrett Jack.


----------



## The Chach

Regardless of who we draft this year Kobe will not pass the ball

GET HIM OUTA LA hes killin my franchise


----------



## SoCalfan21

The Chach said:


> Regardless of who we draft this year Kobe will not pass the ball
> 
> GET HIM OUTA LA hes killin my franchise


you must not be a lakers fan if u dont like kobe


----------



## 07McCarthy

if bender deal goes threw and i was drafting i would take 10.) jarrett jack
17.) sean may
37.) julious hodge
39.) who cares


----------



## SoCalfan21

07McCarthy said:


> if bender deal goes threw and i was drafting i would take 10.) jarrett jack
> 17.) sean may
> 37.) julious hodge
> 39.) who cares


jarrett jack or spitter would be nice

luther head and julius hodge would be nice as well in the second round


----------



## jared c

what do you mean felton cant finish you have to be kidding. it is probably the best part of his game


----------



## SoCalfan21

jared c said:


> what do you mean felton cant finish you have to be kidding. it is probably the best part of his game


ummm...welcome to basketballboards.net..... :krazy:


----------



## Cris

jared c said:


> what do you mean felton cant finish you have to be kidding. it is probably the best part of his game



Edit: He is Responding to this post 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2029697&postcount=10


----------



## Drk Element

Teezy said:


> i like petro... how come no ones been talkin bout him


Petro is a big guy, and hes really young, as laker fans all we want is a good point.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Drk Element said:


> Petro is a big guy, and hes really young, as laker fans all we want is a good point.


r u sayin that a young big who has good potential isnt better than takin a chance on a point that wont even get all the pt?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

wow... sean may looks like a fat chipmunk


----------



## cmd34

Here's my latest Laker dream draft...

1 Deron Williams G Illinois (but I'm okay with Raymond Felton too)
2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
2b Brandon Bass F LSU

If we make those draft picks and make one decent trade I will vow not to say a negative thing about Kupchak for 1 year (That's really asking a lot of myself)


----------



## thekid

Ray Felton please.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Luther Head in the 2nd Rd please :gopray:

Head states case to Knicks









Illinois senior guard Luther Head worked out for the Knicks on Wednesday.

GREENBURGH, NY, May 18, 2005 -- Luther Head’s Fighting Illini battled their way into the NCAA Finals just last month. Chuck Hayes has won innumerable big games throughout his storied Kentucky career. Yet both players -- extremely experienced seniors of the most successful kind -- confessed to suffering a serious case of the jitters during the early part of their workouts at the New York Knicks’ Madison Square Garden Training Center.

Still, once shedding the shakes, Hayes and Head -- along with Marquette point Travis Diener and Florida insider David Lee -- rose like champs to the occasion. “(President, Basketball Operations Isiah (Thomas) told us we were the best group to come in for a workout so far,” said Head.

And no wonder: with his purified perimeter shooting and overall court intelligence, the 6-3 Head was one of the leading forces on a 37-2 team. “I know how to spread a defense,” he says. *“And I’m versatile: in high school I played a lot of point and all three of us, along with Dee (Brown) and Deron (Williams), switched off quite a bit running the team last year. So I feel like I’m a pretty decent ball-handler as well.”*

[More in URL]

Sorry just miss him 

Anybody have any news on visits for the Lakers, etc. if so can you let me know?


----------



## Locke

nbadraft.net has moved Channing Frye into the lottery at #7. Man... these mocks are all over the place right now.


----------



## Kirk20

cmd34 said:


> Here's my latest Laker dream draft...
> 
> 1 Deron Williams G Illinois (but I'm okay with Raymond Felton too)
> 2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
> 2b Brandon Bass F LSU
> 
> If we make those draft picks and make one decent trade I will vow not to say a negative thing about Kupchak for 1 year (That's really asking a lot of myself)


Why would you want Brandon Bass? He is a 6-8 PF


----------



## Drk Element

Teezy said:


> r u sayin that a young big who has good potential isnt better than takin a chance on a point that wont even get all the pt?


well, i would love a big guy, and the lakers will probably draft one, but we aren't in the lakers organization so are words are left...........unspoken.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Drk Element said:


> well, i would love a big guy, and the lakers will probably draft one, but we aren't in the lakers organization so are words are left...........unspoken.


yup what we say really dont matter G-Money


----------



## Drk Element

my fantasy draft is
raymond felton
luther head
angelo gigli.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Kirk20 said:


> Why would you want Brandon Bass? He is a 6-8 PF


Scouting Report for Brandon Bass among others...


----------



## Brian34Cook

NBA DRAFT workouts

Lakers:
FRIDAY, APRIL 29
Rory O'Neil
Sun Ming Ming

FRIDAY, MAY 13
Mike Bell

That's all that they have worked out?


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> NBA DRAFT workouts
> 
> Lakers:
> FRIDAY, APRIL 29
> Rory O'Neil
> Sun Ming Ming
> 
> FRIDAY, MAY 13
> Mike Bell
> 
> That's all that they have worked out?


Great. Three guys who won't even get drafted. Well I see where this is headed...


----------



## Cris

Summer Pro League...

scout players now, invite them before someone else does
i mean come on, this is how we got Bobbit and look what a star he turned out to be


----------



## Locke

Cris said:


> Summer Pro League...
> 
> scout players now, invite them before someone else does
> i mean come on, this is how we got Bobbit and look what a star he turned out to be


Ah yes, I like Mitch's line of thinking on this one. Bypass potential draftees and scout guys he can sign as free agent training camp fodder! :banana:

All I can say positive about this is at least they're scouting size.


----------



## Cris

ah gotta love mitch....


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> ah gotta love mitch....


ah...no


----------



## Brian34Cook

Any other news on potential visits? Sorry I'm asking myself!


----------



## Locke

According to emplay the Lakers have worked out SG Tiras Wade.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ah we could have our own Wade.. Yippie!!


----------



## Locke

Tiras > Dwyane. It's a fact people. Please don't try to argue with facts.


----------



## SoCalfan21

i know its a long shot but dont u guys think that if we do get a number 3 pick it is almost sure that we would trade that pick?


----------



## cmd34

Are you assuming Bogut and Paul go 1, 2? If so, I'd say yes. We find another lottery team picking in the 4-7 range that is in love with Marvin Williams and we get paid.

We make them take a crappy player in the deal too.

Utah : Atkins, Divac, and Marvin Williams for Boozer and pick.

Portland : Brian Grant and Marvin Williams for Van Exel and pick.
(I dont want Van Exel back but it gets us out of Salary Cap hell 1 year faster)

Knicks : Brian Grant and Marvin Williams for Tim Thomas and pick.
(same deal, cap relief 1 year faster)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Draft Workouts:
April 29 - Sun Ming Ming & Rory O'Neil
May 13 - Mike Bell & *Jawad Williams*

Lakers to work out Mason
May 18
Cleveland Plain Dealer columnist Roger Brown (scroll down) (registration required): "Onetime South High standout Chet Mason, a bonafide NBA prospect, is scheduled to work out for the Los Angeles Lakers next month. Mason was a star guard at Miami (Ohio) University. "

Lakers to work out Sorrentine


> Providence Journal : The word is T.J. Sorrentine is scheduled to work out for three NBA teams, including the Lakers.


Lakers interested in Rudy Fernandez









During the party that faced DKV Joventut and Real Madrid (in regular season), there were several spectators of exception in the press box. One is Mitch Kupchak, general to manager of the Lakers. To its side, somebody filled up several forms with the words ' International Scouting Repport' in the head. And the young person ' Rudy' Fernandez was between ' fichados'.

Mark had access to the notes that wrote during the encounter and, in addition to the statistical observations of the ojeador of the Lakers, was a question in which only the dark-green escort, of between all the others, obtained to an affirmative answer ' Should we see him again? (we would have to see it again).

Everything aims, then, to that the Lakers is interested in following the track to him and will have to fill up more information of the player during imminent ' playoffs'.


----------



## danesh23

cmd34 said:


> Are you assuming Bogut and Paul go 1, 2? If so, I'd say yes. We find another lottery team picking in the 4-7 range that is in love with Marvin Williams and we get paid.
> 
> We make them take a crappy player in the deal too.
> 
> Utah : Atkins, Divac, and Marvin Williams for Boozer and pick.
> 
> Portland : Brian Grant and Marvin Williams for Van Exel and pick.
> (I dont want Van Exel back but it gets us out of Salary Cap hell 1 year faster)
> 
> Knicks : Brian Grant and Marvin Williams for Tim Thomas and pick.
> (same deal, cap relief 1 year faster)




why would u get rid of marvin williams? guy has massive upside....for $$$?... who cares? there is no way we will get under the cap EVER with kobe bryant and odom that eat it like candy..... and oh ya, williams > boozer....


----------



## cmd34

you are right.. we could use another SF. Maybe we can run a new "all wing offense" with no ballhandlers or post players. That would be sweet.


----------



## 22ryno

Sean May or Channing Frye 1st round
Salim Stoudemire 2nd round

Paul, Williams, and Felton may be off the board

New Orleans, Atlanta, Charlotte, and Utah all have point guard needs before us. May and Frye are the best low post scorers in the draft. Something we didn't have last year. 

Stoudemire would also be a steal because he could be used off the bench as a more athletic Steve Kerr like player in the Triangle(if we get Phil back).


----------



## cmd34

I was thinking the same thing. There are 4 or 5 teams ahead of us that need PG's so we may be out of luck. Charlotte dropping out of the Top 3 really hurt us. 

Combine that with the possible return of (rookie hating) Phil Jackson and I started to look at who is the most NBA ready player that will be available to us. I'm going with Sean May. Taft is bigger and more athletic but scouts are questioniong his work ethic. I think if Phil is our coach, Sean May is our guy.


----------



## JerryWest

If we can't get Felton I pray we make the smart move and get Jack.


----------



## cmd34

I like Jack a lot but I think #10 is a little high for him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Charlie V working out with Lakers soon



> Villanueva's nine-team tour includes six in the draft lottery - among the first 14 picks - and three that were in the playoffs.
> 
> The tour starts Monday in Los Angeles with the Lakers, followed by the Clippers Tuesday. The Lakers have the No. 10 pick and the Clippers No. 12.


Granger works out with Lakers



> Danny Granger hasn't made the big time, but it sure felt that way at the Staples Center.
> 
> The former University of New Mexico men's basketball player worked out for the Lakers on Tuesday in Los Angeles. He needed a place to store his gym bag, a change of clothes, the usual stuff.
> 
> "So I was sitting in Kobe's locker, using his locker," Granger said, referring to Lakers star guard Kobe Bryant. "I thought that was pretty cool."


*Joey Graham went up against Granger in that workout*

*Upcoming Workouts:*
Hakim Warrick
Wayne Simien
Mindugas Katelynas
Charlie Villanueva
Raymond Felton


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

cmd34 said:


> I like Jack a lot but I think #10 is a little high for him.


i agree...i like jack too and considering he's one of the better pg's in this draft i wouldn't mind him...but with the 10th pick?...iono...mayb we can trade down & get something in return...

another idea...was to take one of the euro guys...and have him play w/ mihm, & odom...but then as my friend pointed out...tat would be the most foul prone frontline in the NBA...lol...

the last guy wouldn't mind gettin is channing frye...he's stock has soared considerably in the last couple weeks...some have him being taken in the lottery while other have him late first/early second still...iono...i think he could be a good 7'0 PF/C...but his teammate salim...iono if he'll make it considering he's a 6'2 tweener...not a PG but too small to play SG...

& with the number 10th pick in the nba 2005 draft...the los angeles lakers pick...*pause*

...


----------



## Brian34Cook

OPM - Welcome!!


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

Brian34Cook said:


> OPM - Welcome!!


thanx you very much for the welcome...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well, we know that one of these guys will be a Laker next season...

Andrew Bogut
Marvin Williams
Chris Paul
Gerald Green
Deron Williams
Raymond Felton
Martynas Andriuskevicius
Fran Vazquez
Tiago Splitter
Chris Taft
Channing Frye
Sean May

That's about as much as I can say right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Current Mock Drafts* 
NBaDraft.net: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
Draftcity.com: Lakers select PG Jarrett Jack
Hoopshype.com: Lakers select C Channing Frye
ESPNInsider: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Current Mock Drafts*
> NBaDraft.net: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
> Draftcity.com: Lakers select PG Jarrett Jack
> Hoopshype.com: Lakers select C Channing Frye
> ESPNInsider: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton


3 outta 4 aint bad :biggrin:


----------



## cmd34

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Current Mock Drafts*
> NBaDraft.net: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
> Draftcity.com: Lakers select PG Jarrett Jack
> Hoopshype.com: Lakers select C Channing Frye
> ESPNInsider: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton



Keep this coming Damian.


----------



## Locke

It's interesting, draftcity seems to be the highest on Jack by FAR. Nobody else has him anywhere close to the top 10.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

I really do hope that we get Felton. It just seems hard to believe that out of the 9 teams, only two of will draft a PG (paul, deron). Paul is going top #3 regardless of where he goes, and Deron probably will go to either charlotte. Utah needs a PG as well so, I thought they would pick up Felton. But if he drops to #10, I will be one happy Laker fan . 

I hope this doesn't happen though
Andy Katz's lottery picks (ESPN)
1. Milwaukee -- Andrew Bogut (will strongly consider Marvin Williams)
2. Atlanta -- Marvin Williams (or Bogut)
3. Portland -- Gerald Green
4. New Orleans -- Chris Paul
5. Charlotte -- Deron Williams
6. Utah -- Raymond Felton
7. Toronto -- Fran Vazquez
8. New York -- Tiago Splitter
9. Golden State -- Channing Frye
10. L.A. Lakers -- Sean May <--------------NO!!!
11. Orlando -- Martell Webster
12. L.A. Clippers -- Rashad McCants
13. Charlotte -- Hakim Warrick
14. Minnesota -- Martynas Andriuskevicius


----------



## SoCalfan21

we would prob take mccants before may


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, we know that one of these guys will be a Laker next season...
> 
> Andrew Bogut
> Marvin Williams
> Chris Paul
> Gerald Green
> Deron Williams
> *Raymond Felton
> Martynas Andriuskevicius*
> *Fran Vazquez
> Tiago Splitter*
> Chris Taft
> *Channing Frye
> Sean May*
> 
> That's about as much as I can say right now.


Just my opinion but I think the bolded guys are the only ones we have a realistic shot at getting.


----------



## Brian34Cook

That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Locke

Chris Taft's stock PLUMMETING

Wow, I thought the opposite would happen and he'd bring it, impress people at the workouts and make his stock shoot way up. Not so, looks like he may not even end up being a lottery pick at all.


----------



## Locke

Looks like Martynas Andruidaf;akfafj will likely pull out of the draft.

http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz041.asp


----------



## Brian34Cook

Interesting about Mart.. Hmm..


----------



## JerryWest

Here's how I rank them at the moment. Taft probably should be above frye and may but he I don't like guys with head issues. Crazy(ala rodman and artest is ok), laziness is not...

PG
1)Felton- Fastest player in draft, past first PG, quick and aggressive defensively, can drive very well
3)Jack- Best defensive guard, past first PG, very stable mentally, solid shooter

PF
2)Vazquez-Aggressive offensive force, the anti-odom
4)Splitter-Well rounded PF
5)May-Very good hands, catches any pass in his direction, best low post moves of bunch, bad size, good IQ
6)Frye-Solid all around guy that could play center as well, nothing special, solid but not spectacular pro
7)Taft-Athletic, good potential defensively, but a head case


----------



## JerryWest

Most people would probably have Jack behind splitter but I am biased towards our in w/ pgs, especially ones that can play defense


----------



## SoCalfan21

go felton :biggrin:


----------



## cmd34

Locke said:


> Looks like Martynas Andruidaf;akfafj will likely pull out of the draft.
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz041.asp


This link also suggests Portland and Charlotte could swap 3 and 5. Combine that with Atlanta taking Marvin Williams at #2 instead of Chris Paul and wala.. Raymond Felton could very well be there at #10.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

cmd34 said:


> This link also suggests Portland and Charlotte could swap 3 and 5. Combine that with Atlanta taking Marvin Williams at #2 instead of Chris Paul and wala.. Raymond Felton could very well be there at #10.


Ehh...he would still have to slip by Utah and Toronto.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

On another note, who are the players that you absolutely DO NOT want the Lakers to take with the 10th pick? Mine are...

Chris Taft (seems to have no work ethic)
Sean May (I think 10 would be too high for him, I would take him if we got 17, though)
Charlie Villanueva (Lamar Odom Part II, with less talent)
Martell Webster
Antoine Wright
Danny Granger (the last three are obvious...they're all swingmen)
Jarrett Jack (just like May, 10 seems to high for him)

Basically, that means I'd be satisfied with Felton, Frye, Vazquez or Splitter. Boy, it would really suck if they were all off the board before our pick. I'm really hoping we get this trade done with the Pacers so that if Felton is taken by #10, we can take a big man and then take Jack with the 17th pick.


----------



## U reach. I teach

Damian Necronamous said:


> Basically, that means I'd be satisfied with Felton, Frye, Vazquez or Splitter. Boy, it would really suck if they were all off the board before our pick. I'm really hoping we get this trade done with the Pacers so that if Felton is taken by #10, we can take a big man and then take Jack with the 17th pick.


Draft City has also suggested that Golden State has told Frye they'd take him at 9 (see link above). And as much as I'd like the trade to go through and Jack to be available at 17, the odds are against us. If toronto doesn't take a PG with their first pick (probably the toughest team to predict right now), then bank on them taking Jack at 16 to please their new franchise player; Chris Bosh. Not that that would be the only factor, but a very strong one indeed.


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> On another note, who are the players that you absolutely DO NOT want the Lakers to take with the 10th pick?


Charlie Villanueva - Same reason as Damian. We don't need Lamar Odom part deux.

Chris Taft - At first he was my first choice. I thought the guy was just going through the motions in college and would blow people away in his workouts... well he is blowing people away, just for the wrong reasons. STAY AWAY, PLEASE.

I wouldn't have a problem with drafting a small forward if Caron and Lamar are both traded, but the chances of that happening are close to zero, and our starting lineup isn't strong enough to be thinking about depth. I'm liking the smaller guys in this draft like Granger, Warrick and Webster more than the bigs like Vazquez and Petro. I am liking Tiago Splitter though, he's my new "realistic" hope for #10.

I have to add though, I'm not taking this #17 stuff seriously at all. I don't even consider it a remote possibility.


----------



## U reach. I teach

Caught some of Splitter's Championship game today on NBATV. His team lost by about 12, can't remember. He didn't play much in the 4th because of injury (looked like he caught a knee to the thigh in the 3rd). He tried to tough it out, and did so for a while, but he wasn't nearly as affective as he limped to and from huddles. 
Anyway, here is what I saw:
He impressed me with his lateral movement on deffense, and his overall athletic ability. He had a couple well timed blocks and just seemed to get up and down the court very fluidly. Other than that, I'd have to say I wasn't overwhelmed with his ability. The raw potential is there, but he has a ways to go. He isn't a primary option on his team, so I really didn't get to evaluate his offensive game. I don't think he even had a field goal in the 2nd half, with his points coming off of free throws thanks to his teammates. The biggest thing that concerned me is, like with most euro big men, his strength. He just got knocked of the block so easily, and did not put up the rebounding numbers he should have with his length/athletic ability. I really have no idea on how good he is going to/could be because of his lack of touches. All I can really say is that he probably won't make a huge impact on the team who drafts him for a couple years. Great potential though, because he has tools that can't be taught, and flaws that can be improved.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Updated Current Mock Drafts*
NBADraft.net: Lakers select PF Chris Taft
Probasketball.com: Lakers select SF Danny Granger
InsideHoops.com: Lakers select PF Martynas Andriuskevicius
CollegeHoopsNet.com: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
CBSSportsline.com: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
NBAWire.com: Lakers select PG Jarret Jack
MSNBC.com: Lakers select PF Sean May

Looking at the full mocks, it was clear that the mocks from MSNBC (had Taft at #4) and InsideHoops (had May at #7) have no idea what they're talking about. Also, it looks like Martynas will be withdrawing from the draft.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, we know that one of these guys will be a Laker next season...
> 
> Andrew Bogut
> Marvin Williams
> Chris Paul
> Gerald Green
> Deron Williams
> Raymond Felton
> Martynas Andriuskevicius
> Fran Vazquez
> Tiago Splitter
> Chris Taft
> Channing Frye
> Sean May
> 
> That's about as much as I can say right now.


No we don't. The draft is more than a month away. You don't even have Jack's name up there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*My Mock Draft:* 

1) Milwaukee: Marvin Williams
Rationale: Obviously, they will strongly consider taking Bogut, but will not be able to pass up on Williams' potential, freakish athletic ability and the comparions to NBA superstars.

2) Atlanta: Andrew Bogut
Rationale: Peja Drobnjak and Obinna Ekeze finally get some help! Too bad the only help down low that Bogut is gonna get are Peja Drobnjak and Obinna Ekeze. The Hawks pass on Paul because they figure that a player of Bogut's caliber won't be in the draft for another couple of years, while there will be plenty more PGs to come.

3) Portland: Gerald Green
Rationale: If either Bogut or Williams was available here, Portland would take them. However, they don't need Paul when they're already committed to Sebastian Telfair. Green will give them a backcourt with superstar potential and for once...a SG that can actually shoot.

4) New Orleans: Chris Paul
Rationale: New Orleans is ecstatic that Paul is still on the board, and grabs him as soon as they can. Yeah, they have Dan Dickau, but he's Dan Dickau and this is Chris Paul. 

5) Charlotte: Deron Williams
Rationale: Just like New Orleans, they take the best player left on the board. He'll easily be able to start for this team and give them an intelligent young duo to build around.

6) Utah: Fran Vazquez
Rationale: From what I've been hearing, Utah isn't all that high on Felton and thinks that 6 is too high to take him. They'll go with the most promising big man left, to team up with Boozer and Okur in the Jazz frontcourt.

7) Toronto: Raymond Felton
Rationale: I suppose the Raptors really do want to get rid of Rafer Alston, and the decision is made all-the-more easier for them when Felton is available here at #7. They think about taking Danny Granger here, but have to go with Felton because of his speed and outside shooting.

8) New York: Channing Frye
Rationale: Frye is the best C available and could be quite a player for the Knicks. There is no reason at all why they wouldn't take a big man here and Frye will be the one.

9) Golden State: Danny Granger
Rationale: The Warriors see Granger as a possible replacement for Mike Dunleavy Jr., who hasn't developed into his full potential as quickly as they may have hoped. Granger is an athletic SF who fits into the style of ball that Baron Davis and Jason Richardson want to play. I'd look for Dunleavy to be traded this offseason, a name that's being thrown out there is Wilcox of the Clippers.

10) LA Lakers: Tiago Splitter
Rationale: We very strongly consider taking Taft, but ultimately decide that we don't want to have to deal with his attitude problems. Splitter is a long guy with a solid all-around game. The thing that the Lakers love about him is that he isn't just a "international player with potential," he has actually played in games, gotten big minutes and put up big production.

11) Orlando: Antoine Wright
Rationale: The Magic think about taking Martell Webster, but decide that one HS player is enough. The Magic want to take a big man here to pair up with Howard, but don't see one worth taking at 11. Antoine Wright will eventually be a good pairing next to Francis or Nelson.

12) LA Clippers: Joey Graham
Rationale: They aren't sure whether Bobby Simmons will come back, and if he doesn't, Graham is a solid replacement. And by solid, I mean SOLID. He's built like a rock and could give other NBA SFs a hard time in the post. If Simmons does return, he's still a nice backup.

13) Charlotte: Martell Webster
Rationale: They take the best SG available here, and that's Webster. With Okafor, Williams and Webster, the Bobcats now have a promising threesome to build around.

14) Minnesota: Hakim Warrick
Rationale: Minnesota wants to take Chris Taft, but with KG frustrated, Wally-World wanting out, Sprewell pissed off and Cassell angry, another attitude problem is something they don't want to deal with. Warrick is a solid pick who will fit in nicely next to Garnett.

15) New Jersey: Sean May
Rationale: The Nets get the player they wanted all along. He may not be as tall or athletic and the typical NBA PF these days, but he is aggressive, strong and very talented. With Jefferson and Carter, they don't need any extra athleticism, now they have one of the best starting lineups in the East.

16) Toronto: Rashad McCants
Rationale: They end up with the UNC backcourt here. With Araujo, Bosh and Felton, the Raps will want to take the best swingman they can. McCants fills the bill.

17) Indiana: Charlie Villanueva
Rationale: People say they need a three-point gunner to replace Reggie, but with Jackson, Artest, the Joneses and Bender on the team, they don't need anymore swingmen. They decline on Taft because they already have Artest, and take the next best guy available.

18) Boston: Rudy Fernandez
Rationale: The Celtics love their guards and Fernandez adds a little more depth to their team. 

19) Memphis: Johan Petro
Rationale: With Stromile Swift likely headed out the door, Johan Petro is a nice project to be working on. If they're lucky, he's the next Nenad Krstic.

20) Denver: Francisco Garcia
Rationale: Here's a guy who makes a surprising leap on draft day. The Nuggets like him a lot and think that he could be Voshon Lenard's replacement.

21) Phoenix: Chris Taft
Rationale: The drop stops here. Just like Qyntel Woods, Chris Taft will severely drop in this year's draft. Nobody wants a player that has been called out on a lack of effort. With 60+ wins, the Suns can take a gamble on Taft. If they're lucky, he's the Randy Moss of the NBA, if they're not...he's Qyntel Woods.

22) Denver: C.J. Miles
Rationale: The Nuggets double their chances of coming away with a solid swingman by taking Miles. The SG/SF position was pretty weak for them last season, with the exception of Carmelo, and now it is much more promising.

23) Sacramento: Monta Ellis
Rationale: If Bobby Jackson leaves after this season, they'll have a guy to step in and fill his shoes in Monta Ellis. He's a pure scorer, and really, has the skills to be a top pick in the draft.

24) Houston: Wayne Simien
Rationale: Some people have the Rockets taking Blatche here, but I really don't think a HS player in the direction they want to go in. Simien could step in and help right away, maybe even take Howard's starting role.

25) Seattle: Ronny Turiaf
Rationale: Jerome James, Reggie Evans and Vitaly Potapenko are all FAs this year and it's at least certain that Potapenko won't be back. Fortson, Collison and Swift are nice, but the Sonics will think worst-case scenario here and pick Turiaf in case James or Evans doesn't return.

26) Detroit: Kennedy Winston
Rationale: Carlos Delfino didn't exactly do too much in his first year as a backup SG/SF. While they'll obviously give him more time and expect more from him next season, they'll still take Winston to give them a potential backup SG. With the Wallaces and McDyess at PF/C and Darko as a project, and Billups and Arroyo at PG, the SG/SF position is the only position Detroit needs to stock up on.

27) Utah: Jarrett Jack
Rationale: The Jazz are very pleased to still have Jack on the board here at 27. He's an intelligent PG who plays with a lot of heart: someone that Jerry Sloan will LOVE to coach.

28) San Antonio: Ike Diogu
Rationale: With the Spurs having one of the deepest teams in the league, and Horry possibly out after this season, the Spurs will take Diogu as a hopeful backup for Timmy D.

29) Miami: Randolph Morris
Rationale: The Heat would have preferred to have gotten Turiaf, Diogu or Simien here, but with them off the board, Morris is the next best option. Haslem is a FA after this season, so it's possible that the Heat may not be able to re-sign him. If Morris ever does fulfill his potential, a Shaq/Morris combo downlow would be deadly.

30) New York: John Gilchrist
Rationale: The Knicks need a backup for Stephon and they see Gilchrist as the best PG available.

Best Available in the Second Round: Andray Blatche, Mickael Gelabale, Ryan Gomes, Salim Stoudamire, Daniel Ewing, Dijon Thompson


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Yikes, NBADraft's latest mock is REALLY bad. They have Portland taking Paul, NY taking Granger, the Lakers taking Villanueva, and also Julius Hodge slipping to #53.

Insider has information that suggests that Hodge has been promised a spot in the first round, likely to either Indiana, Memphis, Houston or Seattle.


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yikes, NBADraft's latest mock is REALLY bad. They have Portland taking Paul, NY taking Granger, the Lakers taking Villanueva, and also Julius Hodge slipping to #53.
> 
> Insider has information that suggests that Hodge has been promised a spot in the first round, likely to either Indiana, Memphis, Houston or Seattle.


IMO the only way Portland Takes Paul is if they already have a trade lined up to get rid of him. The Knicks.... who the hell knows what they're gonna do, pretty much every player on that team not named Stephon Marbury is overpaid garbage. Charlie Villanueva is on my "Please don't draft this guy" list, but with Mitch at the wheel you never know what to expect...


----------



## U reach. I teach

I laugh every time I see these "Oh, no. NBADraft.net's latest mock..."

http://www.nbadraft.net/aboutmockdraft.asp

The team needs are not taken into acount until after the season is OVER.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm starting to think that maybe we should give Sean May consideration at #10. IMO, he is a sure-fire thing to be a good player in the league. Splitter probably has the potential to be better than him, but these days, we very rarely see potential being maximized by European big men.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe we should give Sean May consideration at #10. IMO, he is a sure-fire thing to be a good player in the league. Splitter probably has the potential to be better than him, but these days, we very rarely see potential being maximized by European big men.


I agree, not really because I have anything against Splitter... its just I like Mays game. Right now I have him 3rd on my want list behind Splitter and Jack and ahead of Felton.

BTW we will get you a Atlas some day so you stop calling Splitter European.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jamel Irief said:


> I agree, not really because I have anything against Splitter... its just I like Mays game. Right now I have him 3rd on my want list behind Splitter and Jack and ahead of Felton.
> 
> BTW we will get you a Atlas some day so you stop calling Splitter European.


DAMNIT! I keep forgetting! CRAP! Oh well, he'll get over it. :biggrin:


----------



## The Chach

Im beggin for Villenueva not to go to L.A. i dont think i could take it. I'd rather take Splitter any day, even the gamble on Chris Taft would be better than Villenueva.

Do you think Salim Stoudemire has a future in the NBA as a spot up shooter?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Charlie better not land with the Lakers.. Would be a horrible pick IMHO. Salim I think can be a decent bench player aslong as he isnt guarded by Deron Williams :clap:


----------



## Cris

an article on espn said that the lakers are trying to move up to the top 4, a possible deal they say could be Butler and 10th to NO for the 4th


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

Cris said:


> an article on espn said that the lakers are trying to move up to the top 4, a possible deal they say could be Butler and 10th to NO for the 4th


...no way! Though personally, I dont really think that NO will do that because they still have an opportunity to pick up paul at 4. Milwaukee and Atlanta are probably going with big men in Marvin and Andrew and Portland is most definetely not going with Chris because they Telflair. I do know that NO GM really loves Chris and would have picked him with whatever pick they got. So, unless they are sure that Chris is out by the time they are on the board, I really dont see that happening. Also, the Lakers are really giving up a lot in giving both Butler and a 1st round pick just to move up to the 4 spot. I mean Butler has already proven himself as a solid player and we could pick up another decent player. I can see that the Lakers would really want to pick up a good PG, but IMO I think Butler is better than just helping us move up 6 spots when we are already in the lottery.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't think the Lakers would trade for the 4th pick until the Hornets were on the clock. We don't want to take the risk of trading with the hopes of getting Chris Paul, and then him being taken by one of the other three teams. 

IMO, if the first three players taken are Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams and Gerald Green, we make the move and take Chris Paul. At first I thought we would take Andersen back in the deal, but he has a player option and the Hornets have a lot of cap room.

Lakers trade Caron Butler and the #10 pick for the #4 pick.

Lakers trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and a draft pick for Jonathan Bender and the #17 pick.

Lakers draft Chris Paul at #4 and Johan Petro at #17.

Lakers sign Kwame Brown with the MLE.

PG: Chris Paul...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Johan Petro

Then there would be an extra swingman and a big man added in there somewhere. I am really high on Chris Paul, I think he'll put up numbers like 14ppg, 4rpg and 7apg in his first season. I'm expecting him to be a top candidate for ROY and make a Dwyane Wade-like improvement in his second season.


----------



## Unique

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't think the Lakers would trade for the 4th pick until the Hornets were on the clock. We don't want to take the risk of trading with the hopes of getting Chris Paul, and then him being taken by one of the other three teams.
> 
> IMO, if the first three players taken are Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams and Gerald Green, we make the move and take Chris Paul. At first I thought we would take Andersen back in the deal, but he has a player option and the Hornets have a lot of cap room.
> 
> Lakers trade Caron Butler and the #10 pick for the #4 pick.
> 
> Lakers trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and a draft pick for Jonathan Bender and the #17 pick.
> 
> Lakers draft Chris Paul at #4 and Johan Petro at #17.
> 
> Lakers sign Kwame Brown with the MLE.
> 
> PG: Chris Paul...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
> SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
> PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...Johan Petro
> 
> Then there would be an extra swingman and a big man added in there somewhere. I am really high on Chris Paul, I think he'll put up numbers like 14ppg, 4rpg and 7apg in his first season. I'm expecting him to be a top candidate for ROY and make a Dwyane Wade-like improvement in his second season.


Kwame Brown Kwame Brown Kwame Brown Kwame Brown Kwame Brown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want him as a laker!!!do it mitch!!! you can doooo it! :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

OK, even if NBADraft.net isn't yet factoring in team needs, their latest mock put out today mind-boggles me. They have Villanueva, Webster and Taft ALL over Raymond Felton, who they have going to Charlotte at #13! If they're doing it by overall talent, which it seems like they are, Felton should be top 8 for sure.


----------



## clien

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Updated Current Mock Drafts*
> NBADraft.net: Lakers select PF Chris Taft
> Probasketball.com: Lakers select SF Danny Granger
> InsideHoops.com: Lakers select PF Martynas Andriuskevicius
> CollegeHoopsNet.com: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
> CBSSportsline.com: Lakers select PG Raymond Felton
> NBAWire.com: Lakers select PG Jarret Jack
> MSNBC.com: Lakers select PF Sean May
> 
> Looking at the full mocks, it was clear that the mocks from MSNBC (had Taft at #4) and InsideHoops (had May at #7) have no idea what they're talking about. *Also, it looks like Martynas will be withdrawing from the draft*.


Why? I really liked that guy a 19yr old 7'3" pf/c. i dont think he'd be a bad pick up at all

Why would he withdraw?


----------



## Cris

Word has leaked that Trailblazers management might actually prefer to trade down to get Martell Webster instead of Gerald Green.


----------



## JerryWest

guys don't pay attention to NBAdraft.net, they are probably the worst mock draft site out there, or one of them.


----------



## thekid

Andriuskevicius may be 7'3 but he's skinny and weak.


----------



## Cris

KennethTo said:


> guys don't pay attention to NBAdraft.net, they are probably the worst mock draft site out there, or one of them.



they just havent done their mocks with team needs yet... we are still a little under a month away things will changes, stock will go up and stock will go down...


----------



## Drewbs

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't think the Lakers would trade for the 4th pick until the Hornets were on the clock. We don't want to take the risk of trading with the hopes of getting Chris Paul, and then him being taken by one of the other three teams.
> 
> IMO, if the first three players taken are Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams and Gerald Green, we make the move and take Chris Paul. At first I thought we would take Andersen back in the deal, but he has a player option and the Hornets have a lot of cap room.
> 
> Lakers trade Caron Butler and the #10 pick for the #4 pick.
> 
> Lakers trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and a draft pick for Jonathan Bender and the #17 pick.
> 
> Lakers draft Chris Paul at #4 and Johan Petro at #17.
> 
> Lakers sign Kwame Brown with the MLE.
> 
> PG: Chris Paul...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
> SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
> PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...Johan Petro
> 
> Then there would be an extra swingman and a big man added in there somewhere. I am really high on Chris Paul, I think he'll put up numbers like 14ppg, 4rpg and 7apg in his first season. I'm expecting him to be a top candidate for ROY and make a Dwyane Wade-like improvement in his second season.


I'm serious. Trading up to grab Felton or Paul would be a mistake.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Only 22 days until draft day!


----------



## Locke

> Felton shooting up draft charts
> 
> As first reported by Jonathan Givony on Chuck Swirsky’s radio show on 590 the Fan in Toronto, *Raymond Felton has seen his stock soar up draft boards recently after strong workouts with high-to-mid lottery teams. Felton is impressing with his strength, speed, defense, leadership ability, and especially his perimeter shooting. He recently shot 18/25 from behind the NBA 3-point line and off the dribble, in a workout in New Orleans and teams are having a hard time finding weaknesses in the game of the starting PG for the national champions North Carolina Tar Heels.* According to sources, Felton has surpassed Deron Williams on a number of team’s draft boards, as the 2nd best point guard available in the draft after Chris Paul. *His range appears to be anywhere from 4-7 at the moment*, although teams picking immediately afterwards have expressed substantial interest in him.


http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=197


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yessssss.. Cmon down Deron.. :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Man..if we get Deron, Ill cream my pants.


----------



## JerryWest

I knew that the fact that I liked Felton meant the Lakers weren't getting him. It has happened the past 2 seasons w/ barbosa/wade/hinrich and anderson varejo.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here



> • Caron for Deron? Lakers may swap Butler for N.O's No. 4 ... and 6'8" points fare well in L.A.




BTW they put the wrong Williams height


----------



## 22ryno

Draft either Frye or May. This team needs low post scoring. Also I saw this article saying Jay Williams is healthy and playing as well if not better than Raymond Felton and Dee Brown. Sign him to a cheap contract and you fill two needs. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...y?coll=cs-basketball-print&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## thekid

Jay Williams is not playing as well as Raymond Felton, that is for sure. I wouldn't be happy with Frye or May at 10. I'd take Diogu before I go after Frye or May.


----------



## cmd34

I would be thrilled :banana: if we signed Jay Williams. Even if he didn't pan out I would love that Kupchak was actually out there taking chances on real players.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jay Williams.. No thanks.. he's gotta prove himself 1st.


----------



## Locke

I support Caron for the #4 100%. Getting Deron Williams or Gerald Green should go a long way in bringing in some more talent, balancing out the roster (if it's Deron) and keeping some of our financial flexibility.

We shouldn't be banking on a guy like Jay Williams coming in here IMO because what are the chances he even wants to come play for the Lakers? Recently it seems like even the low priced free agents have been slipping away from us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

A rumor allegedly started by emplay is going around that the Lakers may have promised Channing Frye that they'll take him if he's there at #10. I'd be happy with this pick, as he is one of the few guys I previously said I would want us to pick. However, I would still be worried that he would play too soft. Apparently, he's bulked up a bit, though.


----------



## cmd34

I've watched a lot of Channing Frye's games over the last 4 years and I just don't see it. Lottery pick? I know that's the buzz around the league but I just think he's too soft, he doesn't have any kind of outside game, and he isn't that imposing of a defender. Sure he can block shots against center-less Pac-10 teams but NBA post players are going to go right through him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dee Brown breaks foot, likely to go back to Illinois









Dee Brown led Illinois to a runner-up finish in the NCAA Tournament.

CHICAGO – Illinois guard Dee Brown broke his right foot during a game at the NBA pre-draft camp at the Moody Bible Institute on Wednesday, likely forcing the junior to withdraw from the NBA draft, Brown told ESPN.com.

The Big Ten player of the year and the Sporting News' national player of the year will have surgery later this week in Chicago and be out for at least two months. 

Brown, sitting outside the Wyndham Hotel with his foot in a cast and crutches by his side, was despondent over his luck. He had just exited the Northwestern Medical Center across the street.

Brown said he had a meeting set up with the Los Angeles Clippers and would like to fulfill a few other commitments this week, but was realistic that his NBA dream for this draft had abruptly ended.

"If they tell me to go back to school then that's what I'll do,'' Brown said. "That's OK. I'm OK with that.'' 

[More in URL]

Come back home Dee and get better


----------



## Locke

^^ Wow that sucks. Hopefully it turns out to be a blessing in disguise for him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Day One:

Rosters









Illinois product Luther Head has started off the NBA Pre-Draft Camp on the right foot.

Game 1:
Team Six 88, Team Five 71: Six players reached double digits in a contest that was never too close as Team Six easily defeated Team Five, 88-71, in the first game at the 2005 NBA Pre-Draft Camp.

*Team 6:*
Bracey Wright - 13 pts
Steven Smith - 13 pts
Will Bynum - 12 pts, 4 assists, 4 boards
John Lucas - 12 pts

*Team 5:*
Luther Head - 14 pts, 5/9 FG
Travis Diener - 11 pts, 4 assists, 5 boards

Game 2:
Team One 98, Team Two 88: In the first game of the evening set, Team One outlasted Team Two in a high scoring affair, 98-88. Both teams shot over 48 percent from the field, but it was Team One that held a ten-point advantage at the half and never looked back.

*Team 1:*
Omar Thomas - 17 pts, 7/13 FG
John Gilchrist - 15 pts
Chuck Hayes - 12 pts
David Lee - 12 pts, 5 boards
Brandon Rush - 12 pts

*Team 2:*
Sean Banks - 19 pts
Larry O’Bannon - 14 pts
Drago Pasalic - 14 pts

Game 3:
Team Four 80, Team Three 73: In the final contest of the Pre-Draft Camp’s opening round of games, it was Team Four holding off a late charge from Team Three and securing an 80-73 win in the camp’s most competitive game yet.

*Team 4:*
Alan Anderson - 24 points — the highest total of the day
Dee Brown - Left game w/broken foot

*Team 3:*
Anthony Roberson - 15 pts
David Lucas - 12 pts
Carlos Powell - 10 pts

[Boxscores are coming today in that link.]


----------



## Brian34Cook

Boxscores are out..

Game 1:

*Team 6 (1-0):*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 20 Min - 10 pts, 3/6 FG, 4/4 FT, 4 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
Steven Smith: 20 Min - 13 pts, 4/9 FG, 5/6 FT, 4 boards, 3 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 2 TO, 1 block
Luke Schenscher: 19 Min - 2 pts, 1/2 FG, 10 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 2 blocks
Will Bynum: 20 Min - 12 pts, 4/5 FG, 4/4 FT, 4 boards, 4 assists, 4 fouls, 1 steal, 2 TO
Bracey Wright: 19 Min - 13 pts, 5/6 FG, 1 board, 3 assists, 1 foul, 2 steals, 1 TO
John Lucas: 20 Min - 12 pts, 4/8 FG, 3/3 FT, 1 board, 1 foul, 1 TO
Rawie Marshall: 21 Min - 8 pts, 2/7 FG, 3 boards, 2 fouls, 3 steals, 1 TO
Roger Powell: 20 Min - 1 pt, 0/4 FG, 2 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 3 TO
Ronny Turiaf: 20 Min - 11 pts, 4/9 FG, 3/4 FT, 6 boards, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 block
Eric Williams: 21 Min - 6 pts, 1/5 FG, 7 boards, 1 assist, 1 TO

*Team 5 (0-1):*
David Simon: 21 Min - 1 pt, 0/6 FG, 1/4 FT, 3 Boards, 2 assists, 2 fouls
Jawad Williams: 20 Min - 5 pts, 2/9 FG, 0 boards, 0 assists
Sharrod Ford: 23 Min - 8 pts, 3/10 FG, 2/4 FT, 6 boards, 2 steals, 1 block
Travis Diener: 20 Min - 11 pts, 5/5 FG, 5 boards, 4 assists, 3 fouls, 1 steal
Alex Acker: 20 Min - 8 pts, 4/8 FG, 2 boards, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 2 TO
Deji Akindele: 19 Min - 2 pts, 1/9 FG, 8 boards, 6 fouls, 1 TO
Mike Bell: 20 Min - 5 pts, 2/7 FG, 4 boards, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO
Luther Head: 20 Min - 14 pts, 5/9 FG, 4/4 FT, 1 assist, 2 fouls, 2 steals
Ronnie Price: 20 Min - 8 pts, 3/8 FG, 3 fouls, 3 steals, 1 TO
Robert Whaley: 17 Min - 9 pts, 4/10 FG, 7 boards, 1 assist, 5 fouls, 1 steal, 4 TO

Game 2:

*Team 1 (1-0):*
Omar Thomas: 17 Min - 17 pts, 7/13 FG, 3 boards, 2 assists, 6 fouls, 1 TO
David Lee: 21 Min - 12 pts, 4/7 FG, 5 boards, 1 assist, 1 foul, 2 TO
Deng Gall: 21 Min - 4 pts, 2/4 FG, 4 boards, 3 fouls, 1 block
Daryl Dorsey: 21 Min - 6 pts, 2/4 FG, 1 assist, 6 fouls, 2 TO
Eddie Basden: 21 Min - 10 pts, 2/4 FG, 6/8 FT, 3 boards, 4 assists, 1 foul, 3 steals, 1 TO
John Gilchrist: 19 Min - 15 pts, 6/11 FG, 1 board, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 2 TO
Marcin Gortat: 18 Min - 2 pts, 1/3 FG, 4 boards, 3 fouls, 2 TO
Chuck Hayes: 24 Min - 12 pts, 4/6 FG, 4/10 FT, 4 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO, 1 block
Ellis Myles: 19 Min - 8 pts, 3/4 FG, 4 boards, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
Brandon Rush: 18 Min - 12 pts, 5/8 FG, 3 boards, 1 assist, 1 TO, 2 blocks
Marcus Slaughter: DNP

*Team 2 (0-1):*
Sean Banks: 24 Min - 19 pts, 8/12 FG, 2 boards, 2 assists, 4 fouls, 1 TO, 1 block
Eddy Fobbs: 21 Min - 6 pts, 1/3 FG, 4/6 FT, 2 boards, 6 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO
Jason Klotz: 20 Min - 4 pts, 2/2 FG, 2 boards, 3 fouls, 1 TO
Juan Mendez: 21 Min - 11 pts, 3/7 FG, 3/3 FT, 3 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 2 TO
Chris Thomas: 22 Min - 9 pts, 3/8 FG, 3 boards, 5 assists, 1 foul, 1 steal, 3 TO
Mustafa Al-Sayyad: 16 Min - 3 pts, 1/3 FG, 3 boards, 1 assist, 6 fouls, 1 steal, 2 TO
Carl Krauser: 19 Min - 2 pts, 1/3 FG, 4 assists, 3 fouls, 3 TO
Larry O'Bannon: 19 Min - 14 pts, 4/6 FG, 6/7 FT, 2 boards, 2 assists, 3 fouls, 1 TO
Drago Pasalic: 18 Min - 14 pts, 7/12 FG, 4 boards, 1 assist, 2 fouls, 3 steals
Kevin Pittsnogle: 20 Min - 6 pts, 1/7 FG, 4/4 FT, 4 boards, 1 assist, 1 foul, 1 steal, 1 TO

Game 3:

*Team 3 (0-1):*
Anthony Roberson: 31 Min - 15 pts, 6/12 FG, 1 assist, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO
Tre Simmons: 21 Min - 6 pts, 3/9 FG, 3 boards, 2 assists, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
Carlos Powell: 22 Min - 10 pts, 4/6 FG, 4 boards, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
David Lucas: 22 Min - 12 pts, 5/8 FG, 3 boards, 1 assist, 6 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO, 1 block
Jason Maxiell: 24 Min - 8 pts, 3/8 FG, 3 boards, 4 fouls, 2 TO, 2 blocks
Marcus Campbell: 16 Min - 6 pts, 2/3 FG, 2 boards, 5 fouls, 2 TO, 1 block
Will Conway: 23 Min - 0 pts, 0/3 FG, 3 boards, 5 assists, 1 foul, 1 steal, 6 TO
Jared Homan: 17 Min - 8 pts, 3/8 FG, 7 boards, 1 assist, 3 fouls, 2 TO
Dijon Thompson: 23 Min - 8 pts, 4/6 FG, 6 boards, 4 assists, 4 fouls, 3 TO
Salim Stoudamire: DNP


*Team 4 (1-0):*
Dee Brown: 10 Min - 2 pts, 1/2 FG, 1 board, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO| Breaks Foot
Taylor Coppenrath: 19 Min - 10 pts, 4/6 FG, 5 boards, 2 fouls, 2 steals
Dwyane Jones: 19 Min - 7 pts, 3/5 FG, 4 boards
Keith Langford: 24 Min - 7 pts, 2/11 FG, 2 boards, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
Mindaugas Katelynas: 20 Min - 2 pts, 1/7 FG, 1 board, 3 fouls, 3 TO
Alan Anderson: 22 Min - 24 pts, 5/8 FG, 14/16 FT, 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 foul, 1 TO
D'or Fischer: 21 Min - 8 pts, 4/8 FG, 4 boards, 5 fouls, 1 steal, 2 blocks
Torin Francis: 21 Min - 9 pts, 1/4 FG, 7/12 FT, 4 boards, 1 foul, 1 TO
Ivan McFarlin - 21 Min - 5 pts, 2/9 FG, 3 boards, 2 fouls, 2 steals
Aaron Miles - 23 Min - 6 pts, 2/5 FG, 4 boards, 3 assists, 4 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO


----------



## Brian34Cook

News

*Thursday, June 9, 2005*

Dee Brown suffered a fracture of the fifth metatarsal of the right foot Wednesday night.

Marcus Slaughter has left camp due to a foot injury.

Roger Powell has a sprained right ankle and will not participate in the remainder of the camp.

Jason Maxiell has left camp for personal reasons.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Day 2; Game 1: 1 beats 4 88-78

*Team 1:*
John Gilchrest: 19 Min - 9 pts, 4/9 FG, 3 boards, 3 assists, 1 foul, 1 steal, 2 TO
Brandon Rush: 23 Min - 10 pts, 4/8 FG, 1 board, 1 assist, 4 fouls, 3 steals, 4 TO, 3 blocks
Chuck Hayes: 20 Min - 5 pts, 2/5 FG, 3 boards, 1 assist, 1 foul, 1 steal
Ellis Myles: 24 Min - 9 pts, 2/4 FG, 7 boards, 2 assists, 4 fouls, 4 TO
Marcin Gortat: 19 Min - 4 pts, 2/6 FG, 6 boards, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO, 2 blocks
Eddie Basden: 20 Min - 13 pts, 5/12 FG, 2 assists, 4 fouls, 4 steals, 1 TO
Daryl Dorsey: 21 Min - 8 pts, 2/4 FG, 2 boards, 4 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal, 1 TO
Deng Gai: 16 Min - 5 pts, 2/4 FG, 5 boards, 1 assist, 5 fouls, 1 block
David Lee: 21 Min - 8 pts, 2/2 FG, 4/4 FT, 2 boards, 2 assists, 3 TO
Omar Thomas: 18 Min - 17 pts, 7/11 FG, 5 boards, 1 assist, 2 fouls, 4 TO, 1 block

*Team 4:*
Alan Anderson: 19 Min - 11 pts, 4/10 FG, 2 boards, 2 fouls, 4 steals, 2 TO
D'Or Fischer: 19 Min - 12 pts, 5/9 FG, 3 boards, 3 fouls, 2 TO
Torin Francis: 19 Min - 8 pts, 4/8 FG, 6 boards, 1 assist, 4 fouls, 3 TO, 3 blocks
Ivan McFarlin: 19 Min - 7 pts, 3/5 FG, 3 boards, 2 assistws, 4 fouls
Aaron Miles: 19 Min - 2 pts, 0/3 FG, 7 assists, 1 foul, 3 steals, 4 TO
Taylor Coppenrath: 21 Min - 10 pts, 5/9 FG, 2 boards, 1 foul
Travis Diener: 21 Min - 4 pts, 2/6 FG, 2 boards, 4 assists, 1 foul, 1 TO
Dwyane Jones: 21 Min - 10 pts, 3/4 FG, 4 boards, 1 foul, 1 steal, 1 TO, 1 block
Mindaugas Katelynas: 21 Min - 7 pts, 3/9 FG, 7 boards, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 3 TO
Keith Langord: 21 Min - 7 pts, 2/7 FG, 2 boards, 3 assists, 4 fouls, 6 TO


----------



## Brian34Cook

Head impresses more

Team Five 97, Team Two 81


> A strong showing from Illinois guard Luther Head may have moved him one step closer to becoming a first round selection in NBA Draft 2005 later this month. Head connected on 4-of-5 shots from three-point range and finished with a game-high 21 to go with four steals and three rebounds as his Team Five downed Team Two, 97-81.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Untimely break for Brown










Regardless of what others thought of his chances of being a first-round pick, Dee Brown was confident he would play his way into the first round this week during the NBA predraft camp at Moody Bible Institute.

Although he smartly left himself the option of returning to Illinois for his senior season if things didn't work out, Brown was convinced he wouldn't have to use that option.

But a little more than 10 minutes into his first game Wednesday night, Brown -- who never has missed significant time with an injury during his three years at Illinois -- broke the fifth metatarsal bone in his right foot. He will undergo surgery today or Saturday and will be sidelined two to three months.

Out of respect for Brown, the Illinois assistant coaches attending the camp Thursday refused to speculate on what the injury means in regard to Brown returning for his senior season.

''It's tough for him,'' Illinois assistant Tracy Webster said. ''I'm sure he wanted to go out there and show people what he could do.''

''He's a little down right now,'' said former Illinois teammate Luther Head, who has played exceptionally well so far and is bidding to move into the first round. ''Who wouldn't be? He was just starting something he had been looking forward to most of his life, and then he gets hurt.

''Maybe it's for the best. Maybe there'll be something better for him in the future.''

Brown was at Moody for only about 10 minutes Thursday. He talked briefly with a reporter for ESPN.com on Wednesday night shortly after discovering the break.

''If they want me to go back to school, then that's what I'll do,'' he said. "I'm OK with that.''

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook

It's wait `til next year; foot surgery likely to keep Brown out of draft










CHICAGO - All signs point to Dee Brown's withdrawal from the NBA draft and a return to Illinois's basketball team for his senior season, although the gritty guard might not be in the mood to announce his plans soon.

First and foremost for Brown is the surgery he will undergo Friday to repair his broken right foot. He sustained the injury Wednesday night in his first game at the NBA's predraft camp at Moody Bible Institute.

He will have the surgery at Northwestern Memorial Hospital in what is expected to be an hour-long procedure, Brown's mother said Thursday. A screw will be inserted to aid the healing of his fractured fifth metatarsal.

Although the injury is not considered career threatening, it nonetheless paints a grim picture of Brown's potential draft status.

Even healthy, he was projected as a second-round pick, which is considered shaky ground because second-rounders do not receive guaranteed contracts.

Attempts to reach Brown were unsuccessful but his mother said he will make a decision on his basketball future after he receives an evaluation from NBA scouts.

Fortunately for Brown, he has not hired an agent so his college eligibility is intact as long as he withdraws from the draft by June 21.

"He wants to see what the league says," his mother, Cathy Brown-Blocker, said. "He doesn't want to hear it from anyone else."

[More in URL]


----------



## PauloCatarino

Need help, here (for all i know about College/HS players are what i read in the net):

Who are the PGs that you WOULDN'T want the Lakers to draft (disregarding the spot) from this list:

- Monta Ellis;
- Jarrett Jack;
- Nate Robinson;
- Salim Stoudemire;
- Luther Heard;
- John Gilchrist

???


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nate, Salim, and John


----------



## cmd34

Luther Head, Monta Ellis, John Gilchrist


----------



## PauloCatarino

Brian34Cook said:


> Nate, Salim, and John





cmd34 said:


> Luther Head, Monta Ellis, John Gilchrist


Not even if the Lakers could get them in the 2nd 2nd round pick?

Why?

1- We'll get a PG at #10 (or higher), so they are expendable;
2- They are not high-second-round good; 
3- They are worse than Chucky/Sasha;
4- There are FA PGs better than them (Earl Watson?).


----------



## Drewbs

Monta Ellis is the definition of a tweener. A sg with no real pg skills, but pg size. Not only that, he has a terrible attitude, and we don't even know if he has any place in the league. He should have gone to college for a few years to actually learn how to play pg. I saw him at the McDonalds all american game, he annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## mattmo

Brian34Cook said:


> Day 2; Game 1: 1 beats 4 88-78
> 
> Taylor Coppenrath: 19 Min - 10 pts, 4/6 FG, 5 boards, 2 fouls, 2 steals
> Taylor Coppenrath: 21 Min - 10 pts, 5/9 FG, 2 boards, 1 foul


TC is totally a showtime player. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Illini's Williams feels like last man standing

After an NBA pre-draft camp that put the ill back in Illinois, Deron Williams felt like the last man standing in an interview session for expected lottery picks at a Loop hotel Friday afternoon.

Only minutes into his first scrimmage Wednesday, draft hopeful Dee Brown broke his right foot and is expected to be sidelined for as many as three months. Teammate Roger Powell sprained his right ankle and hobbled out of the Moody Bible Institute in a cast.

"I was upset about it," Williams said of the news about Brown, his closest friend on the Illini team that advanced to the NCAA Tournament championship game two months ago. "I didn't expect it. Dee had his sights set on the NBA, but now he'll probably have to go back to college. A lot of people have doubts that Dee can play point guard, but at least he'll have a chance to show that he can."

Williams had a brief telephone conversation with Brown on Thursday night.

"Dee sounded down, but he said that he'll be all right," Williams reported. "I'll give him a couple days (to settle down), then try to talk to him. He probably doesn't want to hear me right now. I know that he wanted to come here and improve his status, so it's a tough thing that happened to him."

While Brown appeared to be headed back to Illinois for his senior year, Williams made it clear that Champaign was in his rearview mirror.

"No, not really," Williams said with a smile when asked if he had given his senior year any consideration. "You never know what can happen."

What little criticism there was of Williams last season had to do with his soft body and a perceived lack of quickness. Aware of the whispers, he returned to Houston, hired personal trainer Eric Land and began a rigorous workout program in an attempt to "get in the best shape of my life."

Result: Williams dropped 15 pounds since the close of the season. He recently checked in at 6-2½ and 199 pounds, only 7½ percent of which was body fat.

"I definitely feel the difference," Williams said. "I feel a lot quicker."

[More in URL]


----------



## Pinball

PauloCatarino said:


> Need help, here (for all i know about College/HS players are what i read in the net):
> 
> Who are the PGs that you WOULDN'T want the Lakers to draft (disregarding the spot) from this list:
> 
> - Monta Ellis;
> - Jarrett Jack;
> - Nate Robinson;
> - Salim Stoudemire;
> - Luther Heard;
> - John Gilchrist
> 
> ???


Ellis, Robinson, and Gilchrist.

I'm starting to like Jack at #10.

I'd love to get Head with our second round pick, if he's still thjere.

I'd love to get Stoudamire with our other second round pick, if he's still there.


----------



## Drewbs

http://www.nba.com/raptors/

go down to "watch highlights of all the top prospects", and voila. Jarrett Jack, Raymond Felton, theyre all there.


----------



## Cris

Espn Insider Released a Mock Draft Today

<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
<th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">10. LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
<tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
<td width=416>
<a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
<font face="Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif" size=2><b>Raymond Felton</b></font><br>
NORTH CAROLINA | JUNIOR | POINT GUARD<br>

HEIGHT: 6-0 | WEIGHT: 200 | AGE: 20<p> 
This is a real steal for the Lakers if they can land Felton here. He has the potential to go as high as No. 5, and the Raptors will give him a strong look at No. 7. He's the fastest point guard in the draft baseline to baseline, has improved his outside shooting and is an excellent floor leader. A major upgrade over Chucky Atkins.<BR>
<BR>
<b><a target="_new" href="http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/player?playerId=18784">Scouting report on Raymond Felton</a></b> <img src="http://espn.go.com/i/in.gif" width="11" height="11" border="0" alt="Insider">
</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Brian34Cook

I'm gonna go ahead and unsticky this but go ahead and continue to post in this thread.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Chicago Pre-Draft Camp, Combine Results
Joey Graham - #1
Rashad McCants - #3
Luther Head - #7 
Deron Williams - #10
David Lee - #11
Marvin Williams - #15
Chris Paul - #16 
Raymond Felton - #18
Gerald Green - #24
Jarrett Jack - #54

<pre>
Name Bench Press Vert Jump Lane Agility ¾-CourtSprint Rank
Joey Graham 26 36" 10.62 3.05 1
Rashad McCants 15 34½" 10.39 3.11 3
Luther Head 14 38½" 11.12 3.21 7
Deron Williams 15 35" 10.83 3.25 10
David Lee	14 32½" 10.80 3.19 11 
Marvin Williams	12 35" 11.11 3.17 15 
Chris Paul	10 38½" 11.09 3.22 16
Raymond Felton	6 33½" 10.50 3.06 18
Gerald Green	7 39" 11.20 3.21 24
Jarrett Jack	5 28½" 10.87 3.24 54
</pre>

Insider: Combine Results

The overall winner this year was Oklahoma State's Joey Graham, who blew away the competition. Second was Georgia Tech's Will Bynum. Other top players with good scores included Rashad McCants (3rd overall), Luther Head (6th), David Lee (11th), Marvin Williams (15th), Chris Paul (16th) and Raymond Felton (18th).

*There was one major surprise in the top 20 -- Illinois point guard Deron Williams finished 10th, ahead of both Paul and Felton. Part of that had to do with strength; Williams bench pressed 185 pounds 15 times, which is really great for a point guard. However, that wasn't the full story.

There have been major questions about Williams' lateral quickness, but he actually tested quicker than Paul in the lane agility drill and finished .03 seconds behind Paul in the sprint. Williams has lost about 15 pounds and is down to 7½ percent body fat, which obviously has helped his athleticism. *

[More in URL]

Too funny. Looks like Deron had a better combine than Paul, Felton, and Jack.. Then again, Head had a better combine too.


----------



## cmd34

Did Jarret Jack withdraw from the draft?

Sucks if he did because my thinking was worst case scenario at # 10 was us getting Jack.


----------



## Laker Freak

Yes Jack is out so it looks like we will go for a big at #10.


----------



## Brian34Cook

In old news but not surprising at all Dee Brown is returning to Illinois. Held a presser yesterday!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Laker Freak said:


> Yes Jack is out so it looks like we will go for a big at #10.


Not necessarily. Because of the high rising stocks of Danny Granger and Martell Webster and the possibility that Utah will swap picks with Portland, I would expect Raymond Felton to be there at #10.

1. Milwaukee Bucks - Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta Hawks - Marvin Williams
3. Utah Jazz - Deron Williams
4. New Orleans Hornets - Chris Paul
5. Charlotte Bobcats - Gerald Green
6. Portland Trailblazers - Martell Webster
7. Toronto Raptors - Danny Granger
8. New York Knicks - Channing Frye
9. Golden State Warriors - Hakim Warrick
10. Los Angeles Lakers - Raymond Felton


----------



## Damian Necronamous

As of now, it looks like Felton will be there at 10. However, I'm starting to think that the Lakers will pass him up anyway and take a big man.


----------



## Unique

Damian Necronamous said:


> As of now, it looks like Felton will be there at 10. However, I'm starting to think that the Lakers will pass him up anyway and take a big man.


yea im thinking the same thing....i think lakers will take frye or may


----------



## Cris

<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
<th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">10. LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
<tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
<td width=416>
<a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
<font face="Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif" size=2><b>Martell Webster</b></font><br>
SEATTLE PREP | H.S. | SHOOTING GUARD<br>
HEIGHT: 6-7 | WEIGHT: 235 | AGE: 18<p> 
There is talk, a lot of talk, that the Lakers have promised high school center Andrew Bynum that they'll take him if they keep their pick. Bynum sure looks like Shaq, and he's worked out well, but it's just a little too much to believe right now. It would be years before Phil Jackson would give him a whiff of playing time. Until we get to the bottom of the Bynum stuff, we're moving Felton out and Webster in. With Jackson running the show, the Lakers are going to need a big shooter. Webster is the best on the board. Think of him as a young Glen Rice.<BR>
<BR>
<b><a target="_new" href="http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/player?playerId=18733">Scouting report on Martell Webster</a></b> <img src="http://espn.go.com/i/in.gif" width="11" height="11" border="0" alt="Insider">

</td>
</tr>
</table>

:uhoh:


----------



## Drewbs

Cris said:


> <table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
> <th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">10. LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
> <tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
> <td width=416>
> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
> <font face="Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif" size=2><b>Martell Webster</b></font><br>
> SEATTLE PREP | H.S. | SHOOTING GUARD<br>
> HEIGHT: 6-7 | WEIGHT: 235 | AGE: 18<p>
> There is talk, a lot of talk, that the Lakers have promised high school center Andrew Bynum that they'll take him if they keep their pick. Bynum sure looks like Shaq, and he's worked out well, but it's just a little too much to believe right now. It would be years before Phil Jackson would give him a whiff of playing time. Until we get to the bottom of the Bynum stuff, we're moving Felton out and Webster in. With Jackson running the show, the Lakers are going to need a big shooter. Webster is the best on the board. Think of him as a young Glen Rice.<BR>
> <BR>
> <b><a target="_new" href="http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/player?playerId=18733">Scouting report on Martell Webster</a></b> <img src="http://espn.go.com/i/in.gif" width="11" height="11" border="0" alt="Insider">
> 
> </td>
> </tr>
> </table>
> 
> :uhoh:



...please god no....

wtf makes him think that if Phil isn't going to play a raw HS big man, that hes going to play a raw HS swingman (which the Lakers already have too many of as it is)?


----------



## Locke

^^ The only way I can see us drafting Martell Webster is if it's to trade him to Portland for whatever player we would have them drafting for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Drewbs said:


> ...please god no....
> 
> wtf makes him think that if Phil isn't going to play a raw HS big man, that hes going to play a raw HS swingman (which the Lakers already have too many of as it is)?


Excellent point! :yes: Chad Ford is clearly a moron. :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Something is up there cause I dont think we'd take Webster unless we trade him to Portland?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

After reading all of the stuff I have in the last few days, I really think that Felton will slip to #10. If nobody trades (unlikely), I'd say the first 10 picks would go...

1) Andrew Bogut
2) Marvin Williams
3) Gerald Green
4) Deron Williams
5) Chris Paul
6) Channing Frye
7) Danny Granger
8) Fran Vazquez
9) Ike Diogu or Hakim Warrick
10) Raymond Felton


----------



## Laker Freak

The only problem I have with that is Toronto passing on Felton and drafting Granger. I just can't see that happening because of their lack of depth at that position. (Although I hope it does)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i honestly think toronto is gonna go with the best player available and granger is. Granger is gonna be special in this league


----------



## Unique

feltons stock is slipping ...he'll be there at 10


----------



## Cris

Lakermike05 said:


> feltons stock is slipping ...he'll be there at 10


his stock may be slipping but that wont stop the raptors from giving him a good look at 7


----------



## Damian Necronamous

A very good mock put out by hoopshype today, IMO.

LINK 

They have the 6, 7 and 8 picks just how I think they'll go.

Utah: Channing Frye
Toronto: Danny Granger
Knicks: Fran Vazquez (maybe Bynum)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pretty solid there.. I think I'm gonna get an official 2005 NBA Draft Thread up either later on tonight or sometime tommorow.. Just dont need a 24 page anymore.. This thread was basically to talk about the prospects, etc. The new one will be about the draft basically.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Brian34Cook said:


> Pretty solid there.. I think I'm gonna get an official 2005 NBA Draft Thread up either later on tonight or sometime tommorow.. Just dont need a 24 page anymore.. This thread was basically to talk about the prospects, etc. The new one will be about the draft basically.


Indeed, good idea.


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> Pretty solid there.. I think I'm gonna get an official 2005 NBA Draft Thread up either later on tonight or sometime tommorow.. Just dont need a 24 page anymore.. This thread was basically to talk about the prospects, etc. The new one will be about the draft basically.


:yes:


----------



## Drewbs

If the Lakers pick up Raymond Felton at 10, I won't really complain, though I still prefer Jarrett Jack to Felton in the Lakers type of offense not to mention, hes a much better defensive player. I just hope Mitch doesn't trade up to grab Gerald Green at the expense of Caron Butler. Thats pretty much a year or two wasted right there.


----------



## Cris

i didnt realize nate robertson was 5-8


----------



## Jaj

I'm not sure if Jackson's plan is to have Butler at the 1 or at the 2 really. I'd hope it's Butler at 2 and Kobe at the 1. Butler plays about 30 mpg. 

We draft Felton at the 10 and have him play against quicker guards move Kobe to 2 during that time and have Caron take a rest. Kobe would play 38 mpg, Caron 30 mpg, Felton 20 mpg, and the rest 8mpg. I think it'd work well as Felton could tire out the smaller quicker point guards which would be the only bad thing about having Kobe at the 1(he can guard them he just would get tired). I suppose this is Phil's plan. Odom would play the majority of the game at SF just as Pippen did. Mihm needs to play a good part of the game around 30mpg (he won't have foul trouble with Atkins gone) and play more consistently. PF.... Eh, not quite sure but if we pulled off the 1st Bender deal then we might be able to get Fran Vazquez at the 17. Maybe by completing a deal for P.J. Brown we'll be able to platoon Brown, Mihm, Vazquez, and Grant in the frontcourt.


----------



## clien

Jaj said:


> I'm not sure if Jackson's plan is to have Butler at the 1 or at the 2 really. I'd hope it's Butler at 2 and Kobe at the 1. Butler plays about 30 mpg.
> 
> We draft Felton at the 10 and have him play against quicker guards move Kobe to 2 during that time and have Caron take a rest. Kobe would play 38 mpg, Caron 30 mpg, Felton 20 mpg, and the rest 8mpg. I think it'd work well as Felton could tire out the smaller quicker point guards which would be the only bad thing about having Kobe at the 1(he can guard them he just would get tired). I suppose this is Phil's plan. Odom would play the majority of the game at SF just as Pippen did. Mihm needs to play a good part of the game around 30mpg (he won't have foul trouble with Atkins gone) and play more consistently. PF.... Eh, not quite sure but if we pulled off the 1st Bender deal then we might be able to get Fran Vazquez at the 17. Maybe by completing a deal for P.J. Brown we'll be able to platoon Brown, Mihm, Vazquez, and Grant in the frontcourt.


i like the way u think so many people are so opposed to having butler play a guard spot(even though he he did play the1 many times earlier in his career), and like i said millions of times i dont think we need a true pg in this offense, but obv kobes the better option at 1 than butler, and i think kobe would see plenty of minutes at 2 & 3 still especially if we did get felton who can play pg as can chucky & sasha, and defensivley kobe guards the best player thats a guard or forward anyways(@ least in the 2nd half if not the whole game) so i dont think it would wear him out any more than he is in any other game any other yr


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If you want Felton, put this as your avatar!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Drewbs

I still think the Lakers should take Jarrett Jack...

I'm still unsure why everyone is so high on Felton.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Drewbs said:


> I still think the Lakers should take Jarrett Jack...
> 
> I'm still unsure why everyone is so high on Felton.


Why you little!!!


----------



## Drewbs

Felton is not really the Laker type of player, and I still find him highly overrated. I hope to god the Bobcats don't take him at 5 either.

well, its still better than trading up to draft Gerald Green. uke:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

My worst nightmare draft would be...

1) Andrew Bogut
2) Marvin Williams
3) Deron Williams
4) Chris Paul
5) Raymond Felton
6) Andrew Bynum
7) Gerald Green
8) Channing Frye
9) Danny Granger

Basically leaving us to choose between Martell Webster, Ike Diogu and Sean May.


----------



## Locke

Damian Necronamous said:


> My worst nightmare draft would be...
> 
> 1) Andrew Bogut
> 2) Marvin Williams
> 3) Deron Williams
> 4) Chris Paul
> 5) Raymond Felton
> 6) Andrew Bynum
> 7) Gerald Green
> 8) Channing Frye
> 9) Danny Granger
> 
> Basically leaving us to choose between Martell Webster, Ike Diogu and Sean May.


It's starting to look like Webster won't make it past whatever pick Portland ends up with, unless their constant praise of him is an XXXL smokescreen.


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> My worst nightmare draft would be...
> 
> 1) Andrew Bogut
> 2) Marvin Williams
> 3) Deron Williams
> 4) Chris Paul
> 5) Raymond Felton
> 6) Andrew Bynum
> 7) Gerald Green
> 8) Channing Frye
> 9) Danny Granger
> 
> Basically leaving us to choose between Martell Webster, Ike Diogu and Sean May.



Don't forget about Chuck


----------



## cmd34

I hate Utah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hated the Mailman/Stockton years and the last few years they have been a non-factor. Now I hate you again. :curse:


----------



## cmd34

Okay, maybe we can move up to 4 now... would this deal work for both teams...? Maybe we add an extra pick...

*L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown* 
Outgoing  
Vlade Divac 7-1 C from Serbia 2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 8.7 minutes 
Caron Butler 6-7 SF from Connecticut 15.5 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 35.7 min
Tony Bobbitt 6-4 PG from Cincinnatti 2.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.0 minutes 
First Round #10 Pick

Incoming  
PJ Brown 6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech 10.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 34.4 min
First Round #4 Pick

*Change in team outlook: -9.5 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and -1.0 apg. * 


*New Orleans Trade Breakdown * 
Outgoing  
PJ Brown 6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech 10.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 34.4 min 
First Round #4 Pick

Incoming 
Vlade Divac 7-1 C from Serbia 2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 8.7 minutes 
Caron Butler 6-7 SF from Connecticut 15.5 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 35.7 min
Tony Bobbitt 6-4 PG from Cincinnatti 2.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.0 minutes 

*Change in team outlook: +9.5 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and +1.0 apg. * 


Successful Scenario


----------



## Unique

i would do it but.....damn looks like theres no chance 4 lakers 2 move up anymore ....damn u utah damn u


----------



## Jaj

Damn I'm getting sick about worrying for that #10 pick so for now I'm just hoping to see that we get David Lee and Salim Stoudamire with our two 2nd rounders.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

cmd34 said:


> I hate Utah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hated the Mailman/Stockton years and the last few years they have been a non-factor. Now I hate you again. :curse:


Hey, yeah...Utah really sucks!

First...those playoff debacles
Then...they sissy out on the Boozer trade like little school girls
Now...they beat us out for the 3rd pick. :curse: 

If we had gotten Indiana's pick, an offer of 10, 17, Heat First next season would've been able to get us 3. Indiana had better not pull a Utah on us! :curse:


----------



## PauloCatarino

Man, this thread has over 10.000 views!!!!!

Laker fans sure have their mind set on the draft...

Me, i say 

Green
or
Bynum...


----------



## GPS

> Green
> or
> Bynum...


 :clap: 

My choices as well.


----------



## Unique

GPS said:


> :clap:
> 
> My choices as well.


me 3


----------



## Jamel Irief

Thank god Felton is gone!


----------

